# Наше творчество > Проза >  Капитан Зеро. Большой рассказ (фантастика, с уклоном под сценарий для фильма)

## Архимаг

*ПЛАНЕТА  ДЛЯ  ФАНАТИКОВ* 

(Серия рассказов/фильмов "Капитан Зеро") 
Рассказ 1 (1-я серия)

        Наконец-то я на Земле ! Позади длиннющая история с раскопками артефактов неизвестной цивилизации на Змее Звезды 676 478 467 988. Подозрительными раскопками, и, похоже, сопровождающимися контрабандным вывозом части найденного. 
Еще бы. Стоимость некоторых артефактов в такого рода находках вполне может достигать миллиарда галактических кредитов. Не говоря о том, что все более-менее значительное объявляется собственностью Межгалактического Наблюдательного Совета. 
Слава Шептунам Архоса, я вполне удачно выпутался из этой аферы, немного подзаработал, и теперь могу хорошо отдохнуть в самых фешенебельных местах на старушке-земле. 
        Вплоть до тех пор, пока мне не осточертеет приторная Земля, и мне опять захочется приключений. Космических. Я забросил свой скромный космической багаж в приемный люк автодоставки и набрал код. Теперь он спокойно приплывет в место, которое я считаю своим домом. Во всяком случае, полиция еще ни разу не наведывалась туда, так как на Земле я никогда не нахожусь под своим собственным именем. 
        Сейчас я – Барон Кассель рон се Фригейро с планеты Уптака, прибывший хорошо повеселиться на Земле. 
        Я зашел в блестящий зеркальный туалет космопорта. На всякий случай встроенный в воротник датчик просканировал наличие посторонних и вообще живых форм в ближайших кабинках и пискнул одобрительно : все чисто. 
        Только я открыл дверцу и зашел в кабинку, как почувствовал, как к моему затылку приложилось нечто твердое, да такое, что я сразу вырубился. Потерял сознание. 

        Что за черт ! Я начал постепенно приходить в себя, перво-наперво ощутив тупую ноющую боль в затылке. В месте, где я находится, было темно и сыро. Я лежал на чем-то не совсем жестком… а, понятно, что-то вроде высохшей травы. Как она там в древние века называлась – солома, что ли. 
        Пошевелил руками. Руки оказались свободны, но как только я попытался приподнять руку, ее пронзил разрял и рука снова упала. 
        Понятно, в меня всадили чпоки. Вообще-то использование чпоков запрещено в мирное время, они есть только у военных. Но будучи сам не всегда в ладах с межгалактическим законом, я хорошо знаю, что чпоки – самое лучшее средство ограничить подвижность человека, когда нужно, чтобы он не сбежал. 
        Много сот лет назад, желая лишить человека подвижности, его просто связывали, но тогда приходилось кормить связанного с ложечки. Потом придумали кандалы. Но кандалы можно перепилить. Чпоки, всаженные в конечности, как у людей, так и у практически любых гуманоидных существ, позволяют делать движения в очень ограниченных пределах, практически чуть шевелить руками и ногами. Как только человек захочет встать или резко двинуть рукой или ногой, двигательный нерв блокируется. 
        Ну что за дерьмо ! Ведь никто не знал, что я направляюсь на Землю ! Ну совсем-совсем никто ! Ни партнеры по последнему бизнесу, ни любая из жен, ни «друзья» (при такой работе, как у меня, разумеется приходится обзаводиться кучей «друзей», изо всех сил делая вид в безраздельной дружбе, особенно это любят Монктры из Плеяд и Суняки из Собачьего роя. (Дурацкое название, как правило, первое, что приходилось выслушивать при знакомстве с любым Суняком – “Почему на людском языке их созвездие называется «Собачий рой»”) 
        Полиция ? Раскопали, что на моей якобы яхте провозили артефакты тайком, не зарегистрировав у представителя Научного отдела Межгалактического Наблюдательного Совета  ? 
        Не похоже. Не в их правилах сажать заключенных в темные камеры, там как правило светло и чисто. Ну за исключением случая, если меня не приняли за террориста из группы «Фанатиков Конца Вселенной», которые давно стараются подкладывать в нуль-пространственные двигатели звездолетов кварковые бомбы.. 
        Но таких поводов я вроде не давал. 
        Какая же собака так недружественно обошлась со мной ? Сейчас узнаем. 
        В дальнем конце помещения появилась светлая щель. Послышалось движение, кто-то включил фонарь и направил его мне прямо в глаза. 
        - В сознании ? – послышался голос, искаженный фазовращателем. 
        - Вы отдаете себе отчет, что напали на Барон Кассселя рон се Фригейро ? Я подам жалобу в Межгалактическую полицию ! – фонарь продолжал светить мне в глаза, не давая разглядеть говорящего. 
        - Капитан Зеро, вы нам нужны. 
        Оп-па. Это имя знают… да практически никто не знает ! Во всяком случае, я так надеялся. До сегодняшнего дня. 
        Нет, само имя знает довольно много народа – оно иногда мелькает в мыследачах Центрального Галактического Мыслевидения (впрочем, и планетарного тоже – на более чем десятке планет, а там где нет Мыслевидения – то в телевизионных передачах) : «На планете Даррьял неизвестные взорвали вход и проникли в Музей артефактов. Исчез знаменитый Глаз Терракона. По сведениям от третьих лиц, к исчезновению причастен печально известный Капитан Зеро» 
        Я надеялся, что никто не связывает это имя именно со мной, ибо в противном случае я бы не прожил и минуты. Во всяком случае, на свободе. 
        - Сильно подозреваю, что вы украли не того, кто вам нужен. Я – Барон…. 
        - Вы нам нужны ! Капитан, не упрямьтесь, мы хорошо знаем, что Капитан Зеро – именно вы. И вы – именно тот, кто нам нужен ! 
        - С чего это вы взяли ? А может быть, я заодно Фантом Пентарры, Чингиз-хан Возрожденный, Чудовище Аллитеры и дух князя Байрона ? 
        - Год назад вы увели из-под носа археологической экспедиции на Карнавре Око Истории. 9 месяцев назад вы нашли и передали заказчику Руны Сабаннитов. 5 месяцев назад вы подменили в Музее Древних Миров на Аппанитах знаменитейший Алмаз, Изчезающий-в-Нуль-Время, после чего Музей перманентно закрыт «На ремонт», потому что власти постеснялись признаться в своем позоре, и наконец месяц назад помогли некой персоне без имени вывезти со Змеи 676 навигационные сейфы исчезнувшей цивилизации . 
        У меня появилось очень нехорошее предчувствие. Не дай бог, очередные фанатики !! 
        - У вас очень хорошие информаторы…. 
        - Ну еще бы. Во всех этих случаях заказчиками были мы ! 
        Опс… проклятие ! Действительно, фанатики !! 
        - Так. Значит вы меня используете, а потом высушите и набьете мое чучело облитой специями требухой священного паука Грилья ? Спасибо. 
        Допрашивающий фанатик, похоже, впал в ступор. 
        - Какой-какой требухой ? 
        - Вы же фанатики культа Грилья ? 
        - Ничего подобного !! Мы - последователи древнейшей секты Ушельцев Йоги. 
        - Э-э-э…. Ничего не слышал о таких….. 
        - Не мудрено. Мы не рекламируем себя направо-налево. Мы не взрываем Хранилища артефактов, не подкладываем бомбы в звездолеты и не кричим о себе на улицах. И даже по Мыслевидению не выступаем. О нас просто никто не знает ! 
        - Э-э… тогда что вам от меня угодно ? 
        - Вот это другой разговор. Нам нужен капитан, который отвезет нас в Нирванну ! 
        Час от часу не легче. 
        - Куда-куда ?? 
        - В Нирванну. Прочтя древние рукописи при помощи Скриптов Навуходоносора, наши ученые обнаружили, что Нирванна – это не выдуманное условное состояние, в которое впадает человек путем особых действий над собой. Нирванна – реально существующее в Космосе место ! 
        - Но – НИКТО не должен знать об этом месте ! То есть, нам нужен капитан, который – а) любит авантюры и согласен за большую сумму вознаграждения отправиться в неизвестность, и б) – который умеет держать язык за зубами, чтобы НИКТО во Вселенной больше об этом месте не узнал ! Ибо Нирванна – она уже узнала всех своих, и больше никто, кроме 94 членов нашей секты, не должен попасть туда ! 
        Я слегка воспрянул духом. Если произнесено слово «Вознаграждение», то не все еще потеряно. 
        - А как вы можете быть уверены, что я не разболтаю об этом после нашего… гм… вояжа ? 
        - Мы посеем в вашем организме определенный вид микророботов, которые могут по некому сигналу взорваться, рассеяв ваше тело в пыль на круге диаметром 100 метров. Пульт будет у человека, которому мы доверяем и которого вы не знаете. Но если сделаете это… 
        - А откуда вы знаете, что это сделаю я ? 
        - Ниокуда. Просто если информация о Нирванне появится…. 
        - Чудесно. 
        Ничего чудесного в этом конечно не было, но любых микророботов можно в принципе обнаружить и изгнать, вероятно сектантам неизвестно, что на планете Кххррммркв именно так проверяли своих после путешествия на другие планеты на предмет обнаружения микророботов-шпионов – вернувшихся путешественников ставили между излучателей лучей Тревиса, расположенных пентаграммой, и после включения микророботы вылетали из их тел как ядра из древней пушки. 
        - А какие гарантии вы можете дать, что я найду эту вашу Нирванну ? 
        Фанатик сделал движение, похоже пожал плечами. 
        - Никаких. Но ! Вас и не просят ее искать ! К Нирванне приведут навигационные сейфы, которые вы только что помогли нам получить ! 
        - Ок, тогда уберите ваши чпоки и давайте поговорим культурно ! 
        - Нет, - сказал фанатик, - нам не нужно лишнее беспокойство ! Сейчас мы действительно отключим чпоки, но внутри вас уже находятся микророботы, так что не советую удирать и вообще делать резких движений, которые нам могут не понравиться. 
        После этих слов мерзавец нажал какую-то кнопку, и боль в руках и ногах пропала. Я встал и размялся, двое (а их было вдое) сектантов смиренно ждали, пока я попрыгаю, отожмусь, подпрыгну и ухвачусь за низко проложенную балку. Пока тело автоматически выполняло эти манипуляции, я лихорадочно думал – что в данном случае можно предпринять. 
        Получалось – а ничего. Микророботов можно снять только на Кххррммркв, а чтобы туда попасть, сначала их нужно снять…. Кстати. Не исключено, что это блеф и никаких микророботов нет, но это я смогу проверить только, поднявшись на борт своей спейс-яхты, запрятанной на астероиде Пиф далеко за пределами орбиты Фаэтона. 
        Я спрыгнул на пол, покрытый травой, потер затылок – лайфер уже полностью восстановил кровобращение на месте удара и шишка исчезла – и сказал : 
        - Окей, я согласен. 
        Похоже, фанатики вовсе не были уверены, что я соглашусь, так как первый явно облегченно вздохнул и сказал : 
        - Тогда мы сейчас уйдем, но вы должны быть в этой точке, – при этом он мне передал планку с чертежом, - завтра ровно в 4 часа пополудни. 
        После этих слов фигуры в серовато-коричневых балахонах надвинули на лицо капюшоны и побрели прочь. Через несколько шагов они исчезли. Гмм запрещенная телепортация прямо с поверхности Земли ? Интересно, почему датчики земной полиции  на нее не реагируют ? Во всяком случае, ясно, что в данном случае это не просто секта, а секта, имеющая в своем распоряжении серьезных ученых и некие тайные приборы пространственного воздействия. 

        Я послал мыслеграмму о вызове, сел в аэрокси и полетел в отель. 
        «Оденьте новую кожу и путешествуйте в мирах, до сего дня бывших негодными для людей» - бубнили рекламные мыслеграммы. 
        «Полиция установила, что часть артефактов, найденных на Змее 676, выкрадены печально известным Капитаном Зеро» - а вот это про меня. Но никто не знает (увы. Никто – кроме фанатиков Ушельцев Йоги) , что Капитан Зеро и вполне респектабельный турист Барон Кассель рон се Фригейро с планеты Уптака, прибывший хорошо повеселиться на Земле, одно и то же лицо. 
        Приехав в отель, я сделал ряд малоинтересных, но нужных действий. 
        Для начала я заказал интимную кабинку. Она стоит бешеных кредитов, но свободна от наблюдающих микроглаз полиции. Естественно, на самом деле там есть три микроглаза – полиции безопасности, Межгалактической полиции и Ксенополиции. Зная, где они расположены, я мысленно приказал своему трипьютеру, и он выслал три микроробота, которые вылетели из моего левого каблука и впились в передающие кабели микроглаз. Теперь, если полицейским вздумается посмотреть запись – а что делал этакий турист, Барон Кассель рон се Фригейро с планеты Уптака, прибывший хорошо повеселиться на Земле, в закрытой от просмотра интимной кабинке ? – занимался извращенным сексом со змеями с планет Триглодитов. 
        Я вызвал сенсорный нуль-пространственный виртуальный экран управления и стал готовить свою спейс-яхту и новому путешествию. 
        Расконсервации подверглись отделы, многие годы бывшие запечатанными. 
        Все-таки, разместить 94 человека на небольшой яхте - нетривиальная задача. 
        Сорок космотранспортов-автоматов с пищей завтра вылетят с Земли, направляясь к космическим кораблям дальнего следования, после чего их компьютеры внезапно выйдут и строя и они исчезнут. Расследование покажет, что они внезапно многократно ускорились и оправились за орбиту Фаэтона, а с нее - прямиком в Солнце. 
        Кому-то нагорит за недосмотр, возможно, пару начальников уволят. И никому не придет в голову, что пролетая мимо незаметного астероида, они все пришвартуются к моей яхте, оставят свой груз и отправятся сгорать в Солнце пустыми. 
        Дальше больше. Мне пришлось изрядно попотеть, влезая в систему безопасности отеля, но в конце концов я сымитировал запрос межгалактической полиции и получил административный пароль. Воспользовавшись этим паролем, я изъял зарезервированные капсулы микроспейса в количестве 94 штук из бомбоубежища отеля. Старое название, которому более 1000 лет, совсем не отражает сегодняшний способ убегания от планетарных бомб. Убежище представляет собой множество входов в капсулы микроспейса, каждая из которых переправляет своего «поселенца» в 15-е параллельное пространство, на которое никак не действуют обычные планетарные бомбы. 94 таких капсулы я изъял и погрузил на транспорт отеля. Этот транспорт, имеющий вполне легальное задание от имени отеля, завтра переправит свой груз на один из космотранспортов-автоматов, чтобы тоже доставить на мою яхту. 
        Проделав все эти операции, я аккуратно отозвал микророботов и вышел из кабинки. А затем снял обычную спальню и завалился дрыхнуть. Как всегда, трипьютер зорко охранял снятую спальню от возможных вторжений. 

        На другой день, ровно в 4-00 пополудни Галактического времени (которое как всегда отсчитывается с Гринвичского меридиана Земли), я появился в месте, куда меня пригласили накануне сектанты. 
        Место представляло собой  полянку заброшенного парка, который давно зарос и не дисперсировался ни разу в этом веке. 
Вокруг меня возникла дымка, из который вышли, похоже, те же самые двое. 
        - Эй, как вас звать, в конце концов ? – спросил я. – и где остальные ? 
        Они переглянулись и один из них произнес, опять через фазовращатель : 
        - Можешь называть меня Первым, а моего спутника – Вторым. 
        - Разнообразные имена, ничего не скажешь. Итак, каково ваше обещанное вознаграждение ? 
        - Оно очень простое : мы берем с собой очень много сверхдорогого оборудования. После ухода нам оно, естественно, делается не нужным и останется вам. 
        - Гм. Хотелось бы все-таки знать сумму…. Хотя понятно, скорее всего вы ее сами не знаете. Но, поскольку у меня все равно очень хилый выбор….. Ладно. А где остальные ? 
        - Они прибудут через спейс-телепортацию 
        - Гммм я бы не хотел открывать координаты своей спейс-яхты. 
        - Они не понадобятся : наша аппаратура поддерживает обратный вызов. То есть перемещение произойдет по вызову с яхты, и никаких координат никто не узнает. 
        - Как вы не понимаете, - рассердился я, - при обратном вызове координаты все равно сообщаются, просто это делается в автоматическом режиме ! 
        Произошло некоторое замешательство. Первый посмотрел на Второго, тот кивнул. 
        - Мы используем закрытый канал. 
        - Запрещенный для гражданских. После чего нас бросятся искать все военные солнечной системы ! 
        - Не бросятся, - покачал головй Первый. – Канал не только закрыт, он еще имеет плавающую настройку. 
        - Ее можно расшифровать, - неуверенно сказал я. Меня все больше и больше удивляла техническая вооруженность секты, более приличествующая серьезной военной организации какого-нибудь планетарного диктатора, а не скромной группе сектантов. 
        - Да, но пока военные будут ее расшифровывать, нас уже не только след простынет, но не останется следа даже в межгалактическом нуль-пространстве. 
        - Ок, подойдите ближе. Я так понял, вы собираетесь телепортироваться прямо с Земли, как ушли прошлый раз ? 
        Первый кивнул. Я придвинулся в ним и дал команду трипьютеру. 

        Прибыв на спейс-яхту, я велел роботу Дриссу организовать прием остальных сектантов, однако Первый остановил меня движением руки. 
        - Я понимаю, - сказал он, - что вам совсем не интересно разговаривать с прибывающими, и даже видеть их, но с двумя из наших людей вам все-таки придется иметь дело. Это – профессор Ёкимаки и руководитель нашей общины – магистр Охо. 
        Я понял, откуда у сектантов современное оборудование – не иначе, профессор обчистил собственную специальную лабораторию. Когда начали прибывать запакованные в мелкие шарики нуль-капсулы, я понял, что оборудования, сжатого в 1000 раз для транспортировки и хранения, хватит на целую планету, а значит, если мне его удастся потом сбыть – заработок будет равен всему тому, что я до сих пор заработал, и всему тому, что смог бы заработать еще, действуя в том же духе. 
        Профессор Ёкимаки – известный в узких кругах разработчик и изобретатель самых передовых технологий, связанных с нуль-пространством. 
        Рядовые обыватели планеты знают его разумеется меньше, но тем не менее, скорее всего, тоже знают, ибо пару раз он мелькал в мыследачах – когда его награждали за открытие резервной зоны параперехода, и опять награждали – в связи с 40-летием. 
        Профессор оказался гораздо ниже ростом, чем я ожидал – он выскочил из стабилизирующего поля, как пробка из бутылки, огляделся и подбежал ко мне 
        - Так это вы – наш будущий капитан ? – энергично спросил он . 
        Первый меня представил : 
        - Капитан Зеро взялся нас отвезти в Нирванну. 
        Похоже, профессор был шокирован. Однако быстро пришел в себя и сказал : 
        - Ну что ж, одно великое благодеяние вполне перекроет массу мелких зло-деяний. (Именно так, с паузой после слова «зло») 
        Первый уточнил : 
        - Капитан собирается вернуться обратно. 
        Кажется, это известие гораздо сильнее расстроило профессора. 
        Он снял очки, протер их и снова воодрузил на нос. 
        - Капитан полагает, что воровство артефактов – гораздо более увлекательное занятие, чем погружение в Нирванну ? 
        - Нирванна – место, годящееся не для всех, - как можно мягче ответил я. В мои планы вовсе не входило ссориться с руководством сектантов до прибытия на место.

----------

SVETUSIK (14.09.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (26.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

- Видимо, вы ничего не понимаете, - сразу горячо запротестовал профессор. – Нирванна – место, предназначенное для всех людей ! Ну в общем-то, - слегка смешался он, увидев многозначительный взгляд Первого, - для всех людей, заслуживших это. Но теоретически Нирванна – это место утерянного рая ! Как мне представляется, некто очень мощный, но не вечный, создал наш мир, предназначив человеку рай. Но спустя некоторое время произошли события, в результате которых человечество оказалось на Земле, а рай оказался заперт на недосягаемой для человека высоте. Однако, гений человечества… а правильнее сказать, мой гений, - поправился он, - позволил вычислить правильное расположение этого места. Вы просто не представляете себе, что это такое ! Это – вечное блаженство и вечное совершенство ! 
        - Спасибо, профессор, у нас еще будет время для теологических диспутов, - сказал я. 
        Обернувшись, я увидел еще одного человека, молча слушающего наш разговор. 
        - Магистр Охо, - представил его Первый. – профессор и Магистр обязательно будут с вами в навигационной рубке, когда вы будете производить расчеты, так как иначе мы не попадем куда надо 
        И будем бояться, что я каким-то образом этих сумасшедших выдам, мысленно добавил я. 
        Магистр сказал : 
        - Первый, ты посвятил Капитана Зеро в подробности нашего полета ? 
        - Нет, ваше магистрество, - ответил Первый, - в целях безопасности на Земле об этом говорить не стоило. 
        - Хорошо. Тогда я скажу : Руны Сабаннитов, если их правильно прочесть, указывают нам последовательность действий ! Сначала Око Истории указало нам планету, на которой нужно произвести определенный обряд и открыть Первый Навигационный Сейф. В нем окажутся координаты следующего места для открытия Второго Сейфа и одна строка заклинаний. После того, как таким же образом будут открыты все 8 Сейфов, мы отправимся в место, указанное в последнем Сейфе и произнесем там все строки заклинаний. Тогда Алмаз, Исчезающий-в-нуль-время, изчезнет туда навсегда, одновременно прихватив всех присутствующих в Нирванну ! 
        - Эй, а меня туда не затянет случайно ? 
        - Можешь отправиться обратно раньше, чем мы начнем петь заклинания. 
        Это меня слегка успокоило, однако будь я на месте фанатиков, я бы постарался наверняка уничтожить свидетеля. Такие соображения не доставляли мне радости, но в ситуации, в которой я оказался, я пока не видел приемлемого выхода, кроме как следовать требованиям сектантов. 
        Я глянул, как проходит спейс-телепортация. Все было в порядке, закрытый канал конечно существенно замедлял процедуру, тем не менее из призрачного облака посреди кают-компании уже вышел 74-й член секты и был отведен роботом Дриссом в его персональную капсулу микроспейса. 
        Кстати, если вы незнакомы с действием капсулы – внутри капсулы, которая с точки зрения человека, находящегося в нашем мире, представляет собой овальную слегка дрожащую дверь в никуда (овальное марево, висящее посреди пространства, с одной стороны – непрозрачное, с другой – полупрозрачное, куда можно ступить и исчезнуть внутри). Вступив в капсулу, мы сами задаем параметры внутреннего мира : это может быть домик в лесу, дворец с роботами, пещера, грот и что угодно в соответствии с фантазией вошедшего. В этом пространстве человек может перемещаться в пределах шара диаметром в 100 метров, все остальное выглядит как хорошо отрисованная объемная картина. Сама же капсула в активированном виде занимает объем в 10х50х180 см, а в неактивированном/закрытом на вход виде – выглядит как сморщенный надувной шарик. Самое интересное, что в закрытом виде она выдерживает прямой удар планетарной бомбы мощностью в 0,1 микро-Сол/сек (1 Сол/сек – мощность излучения, полученная в сингулярной точке, если бы в нее можно было запихать Солнце на 1 секунду). 
        Все как один сектанты были в серо-коричневых балахонах с капюшонами, надвинутыми до носа, так что смотреть особо было не на что. Когда последний прибывший был отведен в его капсулу микроспейса, я, Охо, профессор и два стража (я уже догадался, что Первый и Второй выполняли в этой организации роль охраны) пошли в навигационную рубку. 
        Кресло там было только одно. Конечно, всегда можно было синтезировать еще десяток кресел, однако я предпочел не делать это без специальной команды, а команды так и не последовало. Профессор молча сел в кресло, предоставив мне самому решать, синтезировать ли кресло себе, магистр Охо встал рядом, а двое стражей – встали у двери. 
        Профессор принялся вводить данные вручную ! Фантастика ! Для этого требовалась феноменальная память по тысячам трехмерных формул, тем не менее, по традиции, на всех управляющих автонавигаторах по традиции была сохранена такая возможность, хотя я не помню, чтобы кто-то на моей памяти ею пользовался. Обычно вводят данные либо с персонализатора, либо со спец-планки данных. На худой конец, пользуются нуль-связью с Галактической библиотекой и загружают координаты прямо с их общегалактического звездного атласа. 
        Впрочем, естественно, что профессор такой памятью обладал – иначе он не был бы профессором Ёкимаки. 
Координаты, как координаты. 
        Когда профессор встал, я так же молча сел в освободившееся кресло и велел компьютеру показать, куда ведут эти координаты. По наитию, велел не мысленной командой, а громким голосом – как оказалось, это впоследствии спасло мне жизнь. 
        Автонавигатор подумал и выдал мне картинку. Планета как планета. Жизни на ней не значится, а значит, на орбите нас не будут ждать орбитальные станции и военные пограничники. Правильнее сказать, там будет чисто (от людей) и спокойно. 
        - Вы как, пойдете в свои капсулы микроспейса ? 
        - Нет, хитрейший наш Зеро, мы не настолько доверчивые простачки, - это Ёкимаки. 
        Я пожал плечами. 
        - С какого резона мне вас выдавать ? Я же на вас прилично заработаю. Любовью к Межгалактической полиции я тоже не страдаю…. 
        - Никто, не прошедший Просветления Души и стоящий, таким образом, одной ногой уже в Нирванне, не достоин полного доверия, - назидательно сказал профессор 
        - Тогда я - спать, - сказал я. – Автонавигатор будет рассчитывать траекторию часа два, и лететь в подпространстве еще восемь. Можете делать за это время все, что хотите, только я естественно заблокирую ввод новых данных, чтобы вы не вздумали перенаправить яхту в другое место, - язвительно вернул я профессору стрелу недоверия. 
        - Разве мы не смоемся немедленно ? – удивленно спросил Первый. 
        - Смысл ? – сказал я. – За 2 часа вероятность найти мою спейс-яхту в этом астероиде равна нулю. 
        - А разве можно начинать подпространственный прыжок изнутри метеорита ? – подал реплику второй. 
        - Нельзя. Но не потому, что может повредиться яхта – повредится астероид. Яхте же не будет ничего. Ну, разве что расход энергии будет процента на 2 больше. 
        - И наш след тут же возьмут полицейские ! 
        - Полицейские, которые уже и так на ушах из-за потери космотранспортов-автоматов, зафиксируют любой подпространственный старт. Беречь же этот астероид, который разумеется, мне жалко терять, ибо он имеет внутри мини-базу-автомат обслуживания моей спейс-яхты, теперь не имеет смысла, ибо за приличное время – неделю, другую, Межгалактическая полиция все равно бы вычислила место, куда отправились космотранспорты-автоматы и базу бы нашла. Даже лучше, если она сгорит при старте – никаких следов не останется. 
        Произнеся эту тираду, я закрыл автонавигатор от доступа и действительно ушел спать. Ибо делать больше было действительно нечего, а играть в виртуальной панораме в римского цезаря Нерона у меня совсем не было настроения, лупить в космобильярд с виртуальными противниками – тем более. 
        Правда, а мысленно велел трипьютере яхты проверить мое тело на наличие микророботов, пока я сплю. 
Проснувшись от забибикавшего таймера, я не вполне сразу сообразил, где нахожусь – ибо мне снилось что-то совсем неподходящее и странное, но что - я забыл сразу же, едва открыв глаза. Трипьютер тут же доложил, что никаких микророботов внутри меня не обнаружено. Вот и гадай теперь, блеф это или действиетльно, шаг в сторону – и меня распылит на тысячу кусочков ? 
        Я зашел в освежитель, попарил в воздухе в струях воздушно-капельной смеси, оделся и пошел в рубку. 
        Двое стражей стояли у дверей, блин – неужели они так и стояли все 10 часов ? Охо сидел в кресле, профессор стремительно мерил шагами помещение. 
        - Ну что ? – спросил я. 
        - Датчики пространства показывают – чисто, сказал профессор, останавливаясь. 
        - Сколько народу вас нужно спустить на поверхность планеты ? 
        - Я, магистр Охо, Зорче и Старче. И обязательно вы тоже. – Указательный палец профессора уткнулся мне в грудь. 
        - Зачем ? – я поднял левую бровь. 
        - На всякий случай, - прогундосил Первый. Он до сих пор так и не отключил свой фазовращатель. 
        - Ок, сейчас посмотрю, какая на планете атмосфера. 
        - Уже посмотрели : тяжелые скафандры не нужны, респираторы желательны – местный воздух содержит хлор и очень мало кислорода. 
        Проклятые видимо вообразили себя полными хозяевами моей спейс-яхты – они деловито отдавали команды автоматам на подготовку планетарного десанта. Увидев Зорче и Старче, я понял, почему сектанты знают обо мне многое – это были те, кого я знал как заказчиков, которым в свое время передал Око Истории.и Алмаз, Исчезающий-в-Нуль-Время 
        Я думал, мы сядем обычным посадочным ботом, однако профессор провел меня в центр кают-компании, в которой было уже установлено хитрое оборудование профессора, мы пятеро, одев респираторы, вошли в круг, вслед за нами в круг вплыли контейнеры, и профессор нажал какую-то кнопку на приборе, который он держал в руках. 
        - Шаг вправо, шаг влево считается побегом, - предупредил Первый. 
        - Очень мне это надо, - пробурчал я. Видимо, Первый читал кое-какую литературу, что совсем не прибавило мне радости.         Впрочем, моя роль тут чисто номинальная. 
        Мы оказались на поверхности. Планета не была совсем пуста – ее неровную, каменистую и бугристую поверхность покрывала какая-то оранжевая растительность. Из-под камней выползали и стлались вдоль земли какие-то корни, из них то там, то сям тянулись кверху группы узких и длинных не то листьев, не то языков. 
        Магистр открыл один из контейнеров, парящих после телепортации в воздухе, и я увидел один из Сейфов. 
        Профессор открыл другой контейнер, и я увидел Руны Сабаннитов. 
        Первый взял в руки какой-то прибор, вынутый из третьего контейнера, посмотрел на него и уверенно пошел вперед. 
Я поплелся вслед за сектантами, зорко охраняемый Вторым, идущим за мной. 
        Через 20 миг ходьбы по скверно пересеченной местности, переправившись через два оврага и один крутой склон, Первый остановился. 
        Магистр разложил Руны кружком, в центр поставил Сейф, затем отошел за круг. 
        Магистр, профессор, Зорче и Старче встали вокруг Рун, образовав собой вершины квадрата и забормотали что-то. 
        Мне это стало напоминать дурной спектакль. 
        Тут светило выглянуло из-за облачности, и внезапно Руны засветились ярким оранжевым светом. Я машинально заслонил глаза рукой, а когда свечение окончилось, увидел, что камушек, обзываемый громким именем  Сейф, лежит расколотый пополам. 
        Магистр и профессор осторожно подошли к осколкам и присели на корточки. 
        - И что, нельзя было просто разбить его на Земле, не улетая в тьмутаракань ? – спросил я. 
        Первый посмотрел на меня как на придурка. 
        - Не вздумайте прикасаться к Сейфу после его открытия, - пробормотал профессор. 
        Я увидел, что они фотографируют внутреннюю поверхность скола обоих половинок. 
        Нафотографировавшись вдоволь, профессор скомандовал отбытие. Мы последовали в то же самое место, куда был нацелен планетарный телепортатор профессора, и через несколько минут оказались в кают-компании. 
        Профессор попросил меня удалиться, пока они с Магистром при помощи Рун будут расшифровывать данные, сфотографированные на половинках расколовшегося камешка. 
        Я ушел в библиотеку и заказал демонстрацию трехмерного кино. 
        Через 4 часа профессор позвал меня вновь в навигационную рубку, чтобы я дал доступ на ввод новых параметров для следующего прыжка. 
        Процедура ручного ввода повторилась. Я посмотрел место предполагаемого прыжка – голый космос. 
        - Не понимаю, мы что, прямо в космосе будет колдовать ? 
        - Увидите, - ответил Магистр. 
        Я закрыл вновь автонавигатор от доступа и пошел спать. А что еще было делать ? 
        За два часа до выхода в заданную точку я вернулся в рубку, синтезировал себе кресло и уселся в него. 
        Спейс-яхта вышла в пространство. Я недоверчиво смотрел на приборы : пространство было странным. При отсутствии планеты вокруг яхты шли завихрения гравитационных волн, гамма-кварков и откуда-то дул нейтринный ветер, хотя на ближайшие миллиарды километров не просматривалось ни одной звезды. 
        Профессор хотел было направиться в кают-компанию, но я остановил его движением руки. 
        - Что это ? 
        - Невидимый планетоид. 
        - Невидимый планетоид не может испускать переменные гравитационные волны ! – я указал на экраны автонавигатора. 
Профессор явно собирался высказать что-то нелицеприятное о моих знаниях нуль-пространства, однако после мельком брошенного взгляда на прибора навигации, ему тоже что-то не понравилось, и он встал на месте, задумавшись. 
        - Что-то не так ? – обеспокоенно спросил Магистр. 
        У меня внезапно появились очень нехорошие предчувствия. Я прыгнул к автонавигатору, откинул руку профессора, пытающегося меня удержать, и нажал красную кнопку экстренной эвакуации. 
        Профессор что-то закричал, но в последний момент перед тем, как спейс-яхта ушла в подпространство, все успели увидеть группу воронок выхода из подпространства , в которых появились очертания тяжелых военных крейсеров Пограничной охраны. 
        Два стражника тут же грубо схватили меня и уложили на пол, Первый при этом сказал : 
        - Тебе дорого обойдется твое предательство ! 
        Через минуту Магистр, пришедший в себя, махнул рукой : 
        - Отпустите его. Я чувствую его ментальное поле – для него это такой же неприятный сюрприз, как и для нас. 
        - Проверить спейс-яхту на наличие датчиков слежения ? – деловито спросил профессор. 
        - Почему датчики не сработали первый раз ? – спросил я, отряхивая рубашку и поправляя воротник. 
        - Нет, тут не в датчиках дело….пробормотал магистр. – Мне надо думать. 
        - Капитан !! Вот для этого случая вы нам и необходимы !! – это профессор. – Как известны, у Пограничной охраны есть спейс-нюхачи, способные по следам, остающимся в пространстве, взять направление и вычислить наш новый путь ! То есть туда, куда мы прибудем, также через несколько секунд ворвутся крейсеры ! Но я знаю, что вы были в такой ситуации и ушли ! 
        - Естественно, - буркнул я. –Я это тоже хорош знаю. Сейчас я покажу им этот трюк, который они, я так надеюсь, не раскусили в прошлый раз. 
        - Что именно вы собираетесь делать ? – осведомился Магистр Охо. 
        - Спейс-яхта на 2 секунды вынырнет в фотосфере звезды и тут же уйдет в новый прыжок. В фотосфере следы, как известно, стираются через 0,1 сек после прыжка в подпространство, а в этот период крейсеры не успеют появиться, кроме того, если даже они и появятся - в фотосфере, я им сильно не завидую ! У пограничной охраны станет на несколько крейсеров меньше ! 
        - А как же мы ? – потребовал объяснить профессор. 
        - Один из приобретенных мной когда-то артефактов… гм… неизвестный официальной науке артефакт : гель времени. Когда он будет вылит на поверхность спейс-яхты, а это произойдет за 0,1 сек до выхода в фотосферу – все окружающее беснование огня доберется до нас сквозь гель не ранее, чем через 2 сек, а в этот момент мы уже уйдем в новый прыжок в подпространство ! 
        После чего Магистр удалился думать над ситуацией, кто и как нас вычислил, оставив нас в растерянности. Профессор, как я понял, все-таки занялся поиском неизвестных датчиков, правда я не понял, как он их может искать, когда я не отключил торсионное поле защиты. 
        Я ушел играть в космобильярд. Аварийное всплытие в фотосфере, использование геля времени и новый прыжок были предусмотрительно запрограммированы мной ранее, так что мое присутствие в рубке совсем не требовалось. 
Когда я забил двенадцатый дуплет в угол игрового поля пятого пространства, сектанты позвали меня в рубку. 
        - Не знаю, но сильно подозреваю, в чем дело, - начал Магистр Охо. – В свое время я много изучал артефакты предсказаний и в конце концов отказался от их использования для поиска Нирванны из-за низкой точности выдаваемых ими прогнозов. Но не исключено, что кто-то в Межгалактической полиции оказался достаточно умным, чтобы пригласить специалистов вероятностной теории пространства-времени. и рассчитать точку нашего появления. Совершенно очевидно, что к первому нашему выходу Межгалактическая полиция просто не успела выполнить все необходимые действия для такого предсказания. 
        - В таком случае я удивляюсь их оперативности,  - пробурчал я. – Обычно для утрясения формальностей полиции нужно месяцы. 
        - Наверно, сыграла роль важность данной операции. Кто-то взял ответственность на себя ! 
        - Так или иначе, мы больше не можем выйти в точку, где нам нужно открыть второй Сейф. 
        - Нет, можем, - торжественно сказал Магистр Охо. 
        - Как ? 
        - В прошлом времени ! 
        У меня отнялся язык. Басни о перемещении в прошлое не сходили со сцен мыслеопер. 
        - Я в прошлое не поеду. 
        - Никто и не говорит о перемещении в прошлое, тем более живых существ ! – замахал на меня руками профессор. – Мы переместим в прошлое триангулярную проекцию Сейфа ! А затем считаем с триангулярной проекции этого же Сейфа, но в будущем, то есть уже открытого, все необходимые нам данные !

----------

SVETUSIK (14.09.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (26.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

- Как же мы это сделаем, если Сейф лежит в контейнере на яхте ! 
        - Очень просто, - загадочно улыбнулся профессор. Он вышел в кают-компанию, достал Второй Сейф и поместил его в центр кают-компании. Затем начал колдовать со своими приборами. 
        - Что он делает ? – не утерпел я. 
        - Сейчас он переместил в нужную точку сам Сейф. Пусть даже крейсеры Пограничной охраны стоят на месте – выход из подпространства столь малой величины, как камушек массой 100 грамм, не может быть ими замечен. А если даже на одном из крейсеров и дрогнет некая стрелка – там просто махнут рукой, такие флуктуации для подпространства вполне возможны. 
Сейф исчез, после чего профессор принялся за вычисления, с помощью которых будет заслана в прошлое триангулярная проекция этого Сейфа и нужных Рун., а также считана информация из будущего из открывшегося Сейфа. 
        Я опять ушел. 
        По-видимому, операция увенчалась успехом, потому что профессор вновь позвал меня в навигационную рубку. 
        - Теперь мы зададим параметры для третьего места. 
        - И там опять будут нас ждать крейсеры Пограничной охраны, - съязвил я. 
        - Не будут, - уверенно заявил профессор. 
        Дальнейшие события с Сейфами рассказывать нет нужды, ибо каждый раз было одно и то же : высадка на пустой планете, выкладка очередного Сейфа, открытие и фотографирование внутренностей. Да, планеты были разными, на двух из них все-таки пришлось использовать тяжелые скафандры, и еще две были формально обитаемы – отсталые аграрные планеты с одной-единственной орбитальной базой Межгалактической полиции, которую мы благополучно миновали, высаживаясь на планету с противоположной стороны. 
        На последней планете я чуть не провалился во внезапно открывшийся кратер, извергнувший из своей середины струю лавы в небо, однако вездесущий Первый ухватил меня за ногу и вернул на поверхность, а лайфер вырастил мне новый глаз взамен сгоревшего от попавшей капли лавы. 
        Наконец, все Сейфы были открыты и профессор, волнуясь (это было заметно по более медленному, чем обычно, вводу трехмерных координат в автонавигатор), завел все нужные данные. 
        Когда я подсел к автонавигатору, чтобы посмотреть, куда нас ведут эти координаты, и понял, что не вижу планеты - я спросил профессора : 
        - Что, опять «сгусток пространства», как при втором Сейфе ? 
        - Нет, - озабоченно глядя на экран, сказал он. – По-видимому, данных о планете, находящейся в этом месте, просто нет в Атласе ! 
        Сама по себе ситуация была рядовой, ибо теоретически, Человечеством к настоящему моменту изучено лишь 0,1 процента от всех предполагаемых планет нашей Галактики, но высаживаться на планету, о которой НИЧЕГО не известно, мне как-то сильно не понравилось. 
        - Вы же, помнится, молодым осваивали как первопроходец планету Бурь, которая потом стала известным полигоном для соревнований буребордистов ! Даже, помнится, капитана Ункас Соколиный Глаз, какое имя вы тогда носили, правительство Элегии представило к высшей награде – Пурпурной ленте Элегии ! 
        - Молодой, глупый был, - буркнул я. Ишь ты, у них похоже досье на меня получше Комитета Галактической Безопасности будет ! Интересно, осведомлены ли они о прекрасной даме, в честь которой я все это вытворял. Однако, время берет свой, спустя 20 лет после этого я стал относиться к дамам чисто потребительски, а к планетам – как к источнику средств существования. Романтика повыветрилась, а вместе с ней и стремление лезть в неизвестность – тем более. Все мои «экспромты» Капитана Зеро были на самом тщательнейшим образом подготовлены заранее, включая пару резервных путей бегства, которые пока использовать не приходилось, но все-таки. 
        Я решил узнать как можно больше о предстоящем месте высадки и выслал три исследовательских зонда вперед. Ожидая данные зондов, я нервно ходит по навигационной рубке взад-вперед, время от времени присаживаясь к главному пульту. Пора, давно пора зондам дать о себе знать ! Однако зонды исчезли без следа. 
        Мне это совсем не понравилось ! 
        - А вы уверены, что нас там никто не ждет, злобный и кусачий ? 
        - Уверены, - торжественно ответит Магистр, который также не покидал рубки во время последнего путешествия к Нирванне. 
        Наконец спейс-яхта вышла в открытый космос. В полном соответствии с правилами, на расстоянии миллиона километров от повехности планеты. 
        Я вывел на экраны данные всех телекамер – оптических, инфра, ультра и рентгеновских, а также датчиков трансгенных излучений. 
        И ничего не увидел. Планета была плотно затянута толстой облачностью. Слава Шептунам Архоса, никаких трансгенных излучений датчики не зафиксировали, так что, судя по предполагаемой силе тяжести, на планете можно будет передвигаться без тяжелых скафандров. 
        Все сектанты вышли из капсул, направляемые Первым и Вторым (наконец я избавился от неусыпного слежения за каждым своим шагом с их стороны), и собрались в кают-компании. 
        - Садимся, - торжественно велел профессор. 
        - Сначала спускаю научный буй, - ответил я. 
        - Какой буй ?! Какой к черту буй !! Мы прилетели к месту нашего назначения ! Садимся и все ! 
        Я страшно разозлился. Это что за фокусы еще ? 
        - А если там аммиачная или отравленная атмосфера ? Сядем и помрем ? 
        - Можешь одеть тяжелый скафандр, мы совершенно не возражаем ! – надменно сказал Магистр Охо. 
        - А можешь вообще не выходить из своей скорлупки ! – презрительно добавил профессор. 
        Вот идиоты. Но это их проблемы, если я остаюсь на борту, то чихать и плевать я хотел на безумцев, которые сами плюют на собственную безопасность. 
        После пролета над половиной поверхности планеты, я увидел странное пятно в облачности. Задав трипьютеру спейс-яхты его увеличить, я увидел круглую дыру в облаках, сквозь которую просвечивала белая, покрытая легким туманом, поверхность. 
Еще сильнее увеличив изображение, я увидел, что это – космодром, на котором стоит множество разномастных космических аппаратов. 
        - Вот это нам и нужно ! – торжественно провозгласил Магистр. – Об этом сказано в Рунах : 

        Прибывший вновь увидит поле 
        На поле – море кораблей 
        И покорившись своей доле, 
        Он станет здесь еще светлей 

        - Спускаемся ! 
        Мне все меньше и меньше нравилась наша авантюра. В нас не стреляли, более того, мне почему-то казалось, что все корабли – мертвые, стоят тут много веков. А выпустит ли нас планета обратно ? 
        Словно в подтверждение моих мыслей, автонавигатор сказал : 
        - Обнаружено внешнее силовое поле… Сила притяжения нарастает… Сила притяжения нарастает ! Сила притяжения превысила возможности яхты ! Прогноз : удар и полное разрушение яхты ! 
        - Все в спасательный бот ! – заорал я. 
        Двое стражей молча схватили меня за шиворот и потащили на середину кают-компании, где уже собрались все фанатики. Я понял, что никто и не собирался высаживаться – здесь все было приготовлено для спейс-телепортации на поверхность планеты. Если, конечно, данные для портации прочитаны – в Рунах? – правильно. 
        Тут я возблагодарил всех Шептунов Архоса за то, что ни разу не подавал виду, что могу управлять яхтой мысленно с помощью встроенного в мой затылок сверхмощного трипьютера Свинтиум-6000, и отдал некоторые распоряжения. Конечно, может быть ничего и не получится, и яхта просто разобьется, однако – ведь виденные мной корабли на поле стояли в положении правильной посадки ! (Во всяком случае, те виды кораблей, которые я узнал) 
        Профессор задал последние данные, нажал кнопку и быстро сам забежал в круг в центре помещения. Гравитационные компенсаторы начали выходить из строя, и пол стал крениться. Тут аппаратура выдала импульс, и мы растворились в облаке портации…. 

        На планете было прохладно. Воздух – вполне обычный, земной. Слегка воняло какими-то противными цветами. Вернее, порывы ветра изредка доносили такой запах. Вдали виднелись горы. Оглядевшись, я увидел с одной из сторон высокую, более 30 метров, белую стену. 
        - Вы обманули меня, - сказал я. 
        Магистр не удостоит меня ответом, он стоял, смотрел на небо и молился. 
        Затем все-таки соизволил ответить : 
        - В Рунах сказано : 

        Добро пожаловать во вход ! 
        Всем Просветленным – путь в Нирванну ! 
        Но если не готов кто – тот 
        Увидит сразу – выход заперт ! 

        Ну вот и что тут скажешь ? Одно слово – фанатики…. Правда есть маленькая надежда, что робот Дрисс выполнит мои инструкции. Правда, в первый же момент появления на Нирванне мы услышали вдали глухой удар, что должно было свидетельствовать о падении яхты на поверхность и взрыве… так что…. 
        - Все – на планетолеты ! – скомандовал Магистр. 
        Тут я увидел, что телепортировались не только люди, а куча мелких шариков-контейнеров сжатия. 
        Шарики раскрылись, и на их месте появились 12 больших планетолетов на 10 мест каждый. 
        Мы забрались в планетолеты, и вовремя : внезапно земля под нами треснула, и ее куски стали проваливаться, а на их месте возникли дымные гейзеры. 
        Планетолеты двинулись, предводимые профессором, который сел в первый планетолет и ввел программу, согласно которой остальные должны были следовать за ним. 
        Я сидел чуть поодаль, сжимаемый с боков Первым и Вторым. 
        - Зачем я вам теперь нужен ? – спросил я. – Высадите меня на первой же горушке, я буду молиться своим богам… 

        - В Рунах есть спорный момент, - нехотя признал профессор. – это : 

        Войдите в Круг и станье светом. 
        Лишь Просветленный в дверь войдет. 
        Увидит мост за ним идущий, 
        Но он пешком не перейдет. 

        - Я сичтаю, что это значит – стоящий в центре – есть фигура, приносимая в жертву. Тогда откроется дверь на мост, который нужно перелететь. А Магистр расшифровывает это так : стоящий в центре – должен быть Просветленный, которому откроется дверь, после чего мост могут перейти все идущие за ним! 
        - И что ? 
        - А вот мы поставим тебя в центр и посмотрим, что из этого получится ? 
        Нифигасе ! Вот чего удумали проклятые ! Чтобы Капитан Зеро стыл подопытным кроликом ! 
        Внезапно по крыше планетолета что-то забарабанило. 
        - Влево, влево ! – закричал Магистр, но было поздно. С неба падал град из толстых булыжников. 
        Один из булыжников пробил панель управления, и планетолет ткнулся носом в землю. 
        Я выскочил первым и со всей прыти понесся вниз под уклон. Стражи, слегка промедлив, тем не менее бросились меня догонять. Я включил реактивные ранцы и полетел, маневрируя между огромными булыжниками. Того и гляди, очередной камушек пробьет мою черепушку, и приключение это станет последним в карьере Капитана Зеро. 
        Однако, трипьютер из затылка прокладывал правильный путь, так что мне удалось залететь на верхушку очередной скалы, когда между мной и преследователями оказалось не менее километра утесов и километровых провалов между ними. Оказывается, трипьютер не просто привел меня сюда – он обнаружил в скале пещеру и сообщил мне об этом. Я быстро юркнул под спасительные своды, сел и задумался. 
        Итак, что мы имеем а пассиве ? Я нахожусь в необитаемом людьми районе. Связи нет. Космического транспорта нет. Еды нет. Питья нет. Опасная природа и возможно, опасная фауна. 
        А что в активе ? Я пока живой, трипьютер работает, в фауну можно пульнуть огнем из летательного ранца, дышать здесь можно, еду можно будет попробовать ночью потырить у фанатиков,  и передо мной – целый космодром пустых (предположительно) кораблей. Живем, однако ! 
        Я мысленно велел трипьютеру составить карту местности. Из ранца вылетел в небо маленький шарик-анализатор пространства. После чего трипьютер сразу запаниковал : 
        - Опасное 18-мерное пространство с нестабильностью граней !! Опасность схлопывания 16 и 15 измерения !! Опасность трансдукции из трех измерений в девятое !! Опасность … опасность… 
        Ну так, понятно, задерживаться здесь нельзя. В какой-то степени стало понятно, почему корабли на космодроме казались безжизненными : очевидно, сразу после высадки, стенки кораблей «текли» из привычных нам трех измерений в девятое, после чего в них естественно никто уже не мог войти….стоп, а как же тогда войду я ? 
        Я решил оставить эту задачу слегка на потом, потому что ощущал голод и решил сначала последить за фанатиками и постараться увести здоровенный запас пищи. Конечно, хорошо мечтать, что я вот раз раз – войду на космодром и уведу корабль… а если я не смогу войти в девятое измерение ? И придется мне …тьфу, я даже вздрогнул. Нет, оставаться мне здесь не придется : я или помру, раздираемые непрерывными перемещениями из пространства в пространство, или убитый очередным внезапным камнепадом или скалопровалом…. Значит, надо хорошенько напрячь мозги…. 
        Я мысленно высветил карту, созданную высланным в небо анализатором пространств. Ничего себе ! Фанатики уже сидели на каком-то плоском уступе скалы в кружке, Магистр выложил свои Руны, четверо сектантов пели молитвы, и самое главное – весь уступ со всеми фанатиками медленно перемещался из трехмерного пространства в пятое ! 
        Я лихорадочно стал искать планетолет с запасом пищи. Вот он !! В стороне !! В обычном пространстве !! Ну что ж, согласно древней пословице, не обязательно Магомету идти к горе – у умного Магомета гора идет к нему ! 
        Я велел трипьютеру ломать коды доступа, а сам стал просматривать соседние скалы. 
        Опс…. По равнине по направлению к сектантам скакали странные существа. Увеличив изображение, я увидел, что с виду существа напоминали кентавров, но головы у них были волчьи. 
        - Ошибка ! – вскричал трипьютер. – время пятого измерения не соответствует времени третьего! Сбой процесса ! Сбой процесса ! 
        Это уже становилось совсем плохо. Если трипьютер сдохнет, как я смогу проникнуть в закрытые космические корабли ? Никак. Бесповоротно. 
        Карта у меня в голове погасла. Трипьютер похоже сдох. 
        Я вылез на верхушку скалы. Камнепад прекратился, я вытащил из заднего кармана обычный квантовый бинокль и стал разглядывать происходящее. Неважно, что между мной и сектантами были много скал – квантовый бинокль можно настроить на определенное расстояние, и он показывает то, что там находится независимо от среди, находящейся между наблюдателем и наблюдаемым. Четверо поющих, сидящих в вершинах квадрата в 10 метров стороной – Магистр Охо, профессор Ёкимаки, Зорче и Страче, равномерно покачивались. В центре лежал Алмаз, который то разгорался неприятным оранжевым пламенем, то гас, сразу за ним кружком сидели остальные. 
        Тут на уступ вскочили волкоголовые кентавры. Пронесясь мимо поющих, они набросились на остальных и стали их пожирать. Я отвел взгляд…. Через секунду – увидел, что алмаз разгорелся пуще прежнего, и четыре фигурки окутало бледное фиолетовое мерцание. Они стали изчезать. Кентавры, однако, все как один повернули головы в мою сторону. Проклятье ! Неужели они смогут залезть на такую крутую скалу, где я нахожусь ? А если даже и нет – как я спущусь, чтобы порыскать вокруг планетолета со съестными припасами ? 
        Я поискал в бинокль планетолеты. Их … не было. 
        Некоторое время я соображал – куда же они, черт их раздери, пропали. Потом нашел слабо светящийся след и понял : проклятый профессор задал им каким-то образом программу перемещения в иное пространство. То ли десятое, то ли пятое, но это уже не имело значения, ибо без работающего трипьютера в затылке я мог только сидеть в обычном трехмерном и не дергаться. 
        Все, подумал я. Капитан Зеро больше не будет беспокоить Галактику. 
        Но на всякий случай позвал : 
        - Дрисс ! 
        - Еще минуту, шеф ! – слабо отозвалось в голове. – Я не кончил расшифровку кода оборудования профессора Ёкимаки. 
        Ура ! Спейс-яхта выполнила мои мысленные распоряжения, отданные, пока стражи тащили меня в кают-компанию для высадки на Нирванну – за секунду до столкновения с поверхностью она телепортировалась в открытый космос (захватив с собой изрядный участок поверхности, на что ушло 99% всех запасов энергии), после чего Дрисс сел за расшифровку кодов, чтобы использовать оборудование профессора Ёкимаки. 
        Слава Шептунам Архоса, профессор был дока в своем под-пространстве, но совсем не владел мыслетроникой и ничего не понял в системе мысленного управлния моей яхты ! 
        Я уселся на вершине, вытащил резервный паек, разорвал обертку шоколада и стал есть. 
        Обертка упала на поверхность скалы и раздался громовой удар ! 
        Скала зашаталась и начала рушиться ! Я схватился за ручное управление ранцем полета и взлетел. 
        Бросив взгляд вниз, я увидел, что несколько десятков волкоголовых стоят внизу, задрав морды и ждут, пока в моем ранце кончится горючее ! 
        - Дрисс, скорее, скорее ! – заорал я. 
        - Еще минутку, шеф, - скорбным голосом сказал Дрисс. – Я и автонавигатор не можем навести на вас портатор : вы находитесь в переменном пространственном поле ! Найдите, пожалуйста, стабилизированное трехмерное пространство ! 
        Проклятье !!! Где же я его найду без трипьютера в затылке ! 
        Я полетел в сторону космопорта. 
        Волкоголовые двинулись следом, легко скача по крутым скалам. 
        Внезапно перед глазами мелькнуло что-то синее, и я чудом успел дернуть ручки управления, заложив крутой вираж. Посмотрев назад, я не увидел ничего. Я замедлил полет, однако сильно замедляться  было нельзя: мне могло не хватить горючего, чтобы перелететь белую стену вокруг космопорта. 
        Подлетев к стене, я поднялся выше ее верхнего края и резко устремился вперед. 
        Бац ! Мой нос со всего размаху треснулся во что-то невидимое ! 
        Тут горючее начало заканчиваться, и я стал медленно опускаться вдоль внешнего края стены. 
        Из-за ближайшей скалы выскочили первые кентавры. 
        - Дрисс !!!! – заревел я, утирая кровь из носа. 
        Вокруг меня возникло мерцание, и через секунду я опустился на пол кают-компании свей спейс-яхты. 

Серия «Капитан Зеро». 
Конец 1 серии.

----------

SVETUSIK (14.09.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

А дальше?

----------

Архимаг (26.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

А дальше... я устроился на вторую работу, вечера стали занятые, а к выходным стал уставать и ничего не писал...
Так что оно ждет настроения, когда придет муза :)
Сейчас второй работы уже нету, но писалось лет 10 назад, забыл уже напрочь, что еще хотел напридумать...  :Girl Blum2: 

А вообще, я в 2015 году прочитал много вещей в новом жанре ЛитРПГ, большинство не понравилась, как обычно - а-а-а-а, брел сивой кобылы! - мне говорят, ну так напиши лучше!
Сел писать. Пока еще не окончил, и думаю, выкладывать ли сюда, это очень специфический жанр...

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (27.03.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> но писалось лет 10 назад, забыл уже напрочь, что еще хотел напридумать...


Ок,Архимаг,если нет продолжения,его всегда можно придумать! А муза..девушка непостоянная,её стимулировать нужно,это факт! Насчёт нового,жанра,с Викепидии инфа ЛитРПГ (литературная RPG) — относительно новый жанр фантастической литературы, основанный на субкультуре популярных ролевых компьютерных игр. Данный жанр описывает как реальность, так и мир компьютерных ролевых игр, вымышленных или реально существующих. Также ЛитРПГ могут путать с жанром научной фантастики киберпанк, однако в отличие от последнего в ЛитРПГ делается акцент на игровую составляющую и присутствие информационных технологий не обязательны, либо им отводится второстепенная роль.

Книги в ЛитРПГ характеризуются тем, что по ходу сюжета используются вставки текстовых сообщений об игре или расширении имеющихся у персонажей природных и иных характеристик, а также характеристик оружия, одежды, инвентаря, например, сколько нанесено очков повреждений от нападения или накоплено очков опыта и т. д.[1] Встретив такие тексты, читатель сразу понимает, что действие сюжета происходит в компьютерной игре и фундаментально отличает их от других видов компьютерных игр (например, «World of Warcraft», «Warhammer 40 000» и другие), книги в ЛитРПГ по другим произведениям или играм являются фанфиками. Книги к ЛитРПГ относят только если действия происходят в игровом мире, но нет никаких намёков, что это — игра посредством компьютера.

ЛитРПГ является фантастическом жанром, сюжет книг которого строится вокруг работы компьютерных ролевых игр (как правило, MMORPG). Например, главный герой при помощи оборудования виртуальной реальности входит в игру и далее сюжет развивается в игровом пространстве. Иногда тело героя умирает и лишь его сознание остаётся жить в игровом мире — такие произведения относят к фантастическому попаданчеству.

Одним из родоначальников жанра считают южнокорейского писателя Nam Hee Sung с его произведением «Легендарный лунный скульптор», в настоящее время насчитывающим более 45 томов. Работа по переводу его книг на русский язык вдохновила писателей этого жанра в России. Другой представитель — японский писатель Reki Kawahara — со своей классической книгой «Sword Art Online», насчитывающей с 2002 года уже 17 томов. В этих книгах отсутствуют логи компьютерных игр, но герои произведений, очевидно, считают, что они находятся внутри игрового мира.

Если тебя греет новый жанр,твори в нем,а читатели всегда найдутся!

----------


## Архимаг

> Книги в ЛитРПГ характеризуются тем, что по ходу сюжета используются вставки текстовых сообщений об игре или расширении


Это исходно.
По мере написания тысяч книг тысячами авторов, рамки стали размываться...



> Книги к ЛитРПГ относят только если действия происходят в игровом мире, но нет никаких намёков, что это — игра посредством компьютера.


Фраза построена странно. Вероятно, автор плохо знаком с компьютерами.
А игровой мир святые духи делают или все-таки компьютер? Если духи, то это фэнтези. А если компьютер, то фраза теряет смысл.
Как можно, играя посредством компьютера, об этом не упоминать?



> Иногда тело героя умирает и лишь его сознание остаётся жить в игровом мире — такие произведения относят к фантастическому попаданчеству.


В России этот сюжет первым (одним из первых) развил Сергей Лукьяненко - "Лабиринт отражений", "Фальшивые зеркала"

Вопрос в том, что такой специфический жанр мало кому интересен, кроме тех, кто играет в ролевые игры.
Вот я и думаю, а нужно ли тут это кому...

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (28.03.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Архимаг*, Ты велик и могуч! спорить нужно с тёткой ..



> с Викепидии инфа


насчёт жанра..я предпочитаю,женскую фантастику и фэнтази,люблю юмористическую перед сном почитать.Обожаю о магах и прочей соседствующей нечести(лешие,домовые и пр.) и чести(гоблины,эльфы, и вампиры) Пападанцы и ходаки-путешественники то же радуют.Читать начала с Ю. Ивановича.вот до сих пор поражаюсь,ЧТО мужик курит,нюхает ,пьёт?? что бы ТАКОЕ навыдумывать!



> Вопрос в том, что такой специфический жанр мало кому интересен, кроме тех, кто играет в ролевые игры.
> Вот я и думаю, а нужно ли тут это кому...


Не очень люблю космические жанры-стрелялки,но что то одно с удовольствием для расширения границ познания смогу осилить.

----------

Архимаг (28.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

> люблю юмористическую перед сном почитать.Обожаю о магах и прочей соседствующей нечести


Самиздат - "Осторожно, женское фэнтези!" Ирины Шевченко.
Замечательная книга, юмора много, эльфы и всякая нечисть, маги и таинственные ритуалы.
Больше того, там разворачивается самый настоящий детектив по поиску злодея, проведшего ужасный ритуал, грозящий всему миру... а найти злодея надо "нашим там"  :Yahoo: 
Только что закончена :)



> Не очень люблю космические жанры-стрелялки


ЛитРПГ конечно в основном стрелялки, но... в КНИГЕ писать просто только пиф-паф - никто читать не станет.
Так что нормальные ЛитРПГ скорее о том же, что и обычные книги - о дружбе и подлости, хитрости и подставе и т.д.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (29.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

Хорошо, одну главу своего ЛитРПГ романа я поместил в тему
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141463
Посмотрим, если интерес будет, и остальные главы опубликую.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (29.03.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Только что закончена


Свежак,значит не читала,спасибо скачаю,на сон грядущий!



> одну главу своего ЛитРПГ романа я поместил в тему


И это почитаю,помню в детстве перечитала ВЕСЬ (сначала) Сказочный ,а потом уже и фантастический отдел в районной библиотеке.
Спасибо,что потратил СТОЛЬКО времени,пока я,уговаривала тебя. :Yahoo:

----------

Архимаг (29.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

> Свежак,значит не читала,спасибо скачаю,на сон грядущий!


На самиздате выложена первая половина, так как Ирина хочет эту книгу продать издателям.
Если выложенная половина понравится, я в почту вышлю оставшуюся часть.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (29.03.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> На самиздате выложена первая половина, так как Ирина хочет эту книгу продать издателям.
> Если выложенная половина понравится, я в почту вышлю оставшуюся часть.


Жорик,можно Георгий или Гоша? Ну,сказать,что ОБРАДОВАНА..ничего не сказать,я просто в ВОСТОРГЕ,КАК мне повезло!! Спасибо дорогой! Пока не передумал,можно мне прямо сразу же продолжение,в ближайшее или удобное для тебя время ,а самиздат я уже пошла искать!!! :Vishenka 19:

----------

Архимаг (29.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

КАПИТАН   ЗЕРО:   ПОДВИГИ   И   ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ

Эпизод 260. Ядерная чума

Жорэс де Кобордо, Москва, 2017 г. (Выпуск 002)

Планета Друлл, звездная система Атолл Кербеля, космопортАнкоратон.

Мой звездолет мягко приземлился на поле космодрома.

Я один свою парадную… гм, ну будем считать, что свою… временно… форму полковника Галактической Полиции Кройза фон Шварцеграббера.

Бортпроводники с почтением, охранники – отдав честь, проводили меня в спецзал для прохождения сотрудников Галактической Полиции.

- Приятного дня, - поздоровался со мной дежурный офицер полиции. – Майор Никкен, с кем имею честь?

- Полковник Кройз фон Шварцеграббер. Есть сведения, что у вас на планете орудует знаменитый галактический пират – Капитан Зеро.

- Черт, только его нам не хватало… - расстроенно пробормотал майор, проводя моей служебной карточкой по спецтерминалу для регистрации прибытия.

Внезапно взвыли сирены – охранная система объявила тревогу.

Мы с майором бросились к виртуальному экрану обзора. Виртуальный экран представлял собой изображение, появляющееся в воздухе перед серой однотонной стеной.

При необходимости такое изображение делится на сегменты, каждый из которых отображает необходимый фрагмент информации

На главном сегменте был крупным планом космический корабль «Дюна», прогревающий дюзы и собирающийся взлететь.

- Вылет запрещаю! Вылет запрещаю! – надрывался диспетчер на правом вспомогательном сегменте.

- Несанкционированное вскрытие корабля! Несанкционированный запуск двигателей! – это было сообщение с охранной системы взлетающего корабля.

Оно исчезло, на экране появилась ухмыляющаяся рожа с повязанным черной повязкой глазом знаменитого пирата – Капитана Зеро.

- Добрый день, господа полиция! У вас на траверзе – четыре грузовых корабля, будете меня обстреливать – собьете и их!

Тут вспомогательный сегмент погас, корабль стремительно взлетел.

Майор бросился к пульту связи и начал отдавать команды полицейским катерам на преследование.

- Уйдет, - покачал головой я. – Вставляйте вашу карту допуска!

 Что? – растерялся майор.

- Запуск ядерной ракеты! Вставляйте вашу карту допуска, я вставлю свою.

- Но он же сказал – рядом четыре грузовых корабля!

- Верно. Мы должны пристроить ракету сразу за кормой его корабля и как только расстояние от грузовиков станет больше 100 км, тут же ее взорвать!

- Э-э-э… я не имею права… нужна санкция галактического прокурора…

- Уйдет – ответственность будет на вас! – взревел я начальственным басом.

Майор несколько схлынул с лица, но вставил в пульт карту доступа.

Я вставил свою и нажал «Старт», а затем «Ручное управление».

- Что вы делаете? – поразился майор.

- Учитесь!! Совсем заржавели в вашем захолустье, - процедил я сквозь зубы, внимательно управляя стартом ядерной ракеты. Ракета спокойно обогнула первый космический грузовик, вильнула в сторону перед вторым и резко ускорилась за третьим.

А вот и «Дюна». Корабль запустил противоракету, я этого ожидал и выполнил маневр уклонения.

«Дюна» выпустила вторую противоракету, я был готов и резко в несколько раз увеличил скорость ядерной ракеты.

Моя ракета долетела до «Дюны» и мы увидели вспышку ядерного взрыва.

- Уффф… - вытер пот со лба майор Никкен. – Блестящая работа, поздравляю вас!

- Ерунда, - пожал плечами я. – кстати, надеюсь, вы не думаете, что этот пират уничтожен?

У майора отвисла челюсть.

- Но… мы же видели – «Дюна» взорвалась!

Я вздохнул. Ну олухи, что сказать.

- Дайте проекцию последних секунд перед взрывом в увеличении 200 раз и замедлите в 100 раз, - велел я киберсистеме.

На основном экране возник корабль. Вдруг из него стремительно – даже для 100-кратного замедления – вылетела какая-то серебристая точка и быстро удалилась за пределы экрана, после чего ядерная ракета достигла корабля и произошел взрыв.

- Видите? Пират не дурак, предусмотрел такую ситуацию и сбежал на ускоренной спасательной капсуле.

- И где она сейчас?

- А вот это я не могу сказать, при таком малом размере она вполне может проскользнуть мимо полицейских сенсоров и приземлиться за пределами городского купола. Так что Капитан Зеро – где-то на планете! Собственно это и есть моя миссия – я прибыл защитить планету от галактического проходимся и, по возможности, поймать его и посадить под замок!



Полицейский аэробот с мигалкой привез меня в здание банка «Аэро Банк Де ГрандиозоУнд Фантастик».

Встречать такую важную персону, как полковник Галактической Полиции, вышел сам директор планетарного отделения, мистер Спарри.

- Добрый день, господин полковник! Какое счастье, что вы на планете. Но как плохо, что у нас появился Капитан Зеро, вы уверены, что сможете обезопасить наш Хрустальный Фестиваль от поползновений этого мерзавца?

- Добрый день. Для нас добрый, для Зеро злой, - пошутил я. – Он уже потерял свой космический корабль, скоро и сам попадет под мой замок.

- Это прекрасно! – расцвел улыбкой директор. – Сейчас я провожу вас…

- Нет-нет, в офис не надо, - пренебрежительно взмахнул рукой я. – Я хочу ознакомиться с вашей системой безопасности.

- Ну э-э-э-э… - протянул неуверенно директор.

- Я понимаю, что у вас есть закон – никто посторонний не имеет права знать коды доступа и просто заходить в секретные помещения. Но ситуация необычная – ни на одной планете, как вы знаете, местные силы не смогли остановить Капитана Зеро. Это могу сделать только я, полковник Галактической Полиции! – произнес я с нажимом.

- Но правила…

- Правила пишут для стандартных ситуаций. Сейчас же ситуация выходит за рамки стандартной. Вы не хотите, чтобы вас обчистили, унеся все 25, стоящие 100 миллиардов галактических кредитов, хрустальных Галактических Глаз?

- Конечно, не хочу! – испугался директор.

- Так вот, поймать Зеро можно одним-единственным способом – заманив в ловушку! И ваш банк должен стать такой ловушкой! То есть – никаких изменений снаружи, но в следящие системы я введу своих микророботов, и в нужный момент ловушка захлопнется! Это – технологии не вашей планеты, Зеро не ожидает их здесь встретить и поэтому может попасть в ловушку.

В разговор вступил начальник безопасности банка, незаметно вошедший в кабинет директора, куда мы прошли во время разговора. Мой чемодан с инструментами, вылетевший вслед за мной из аэробота полиции, также следовал за мной, находясь в воздухе на высоте 1 метра.

- Никто и никак не сможет взломать наши коды! Никто и никак не сможет прониункть в подвалы на глубине 100 метров! – пробасил он.

- А Зеро и не будет проникать в подвалы. У вас же фестиваль? Во время фестиваля Хрустальные Глаза будут вынесены на всеобщее обозрение. И в какой-то момент будут подменены на фальшивые! Именно так Зеро действовал в Музее Древних Миров на Аппанитах и подменил знаменитейший Алмаз, Исчезающий-в-Нуль-Время.

Эта скандальная история совсем недавно прогремела на всю Галактику, так что директор вполне был в курсе, только, возможно, забыл подробности.

- Ох… а мы и не знали об этом…

- Ну, возможно, такие подробности по мыслевидению и не рассказывались, но я-то знаю.

Директор совсем стушевался, начальник безопасности пожал плечами.

Но боязнь потенять огромную сумму, в результате чего банк скорее всего лопнет, перевесила здравый смысл и должностные инструкции, и директор сказал:

- Хорошо, Ивен, проводите полковника фон Шварцеграббера в помещения охраны, наблюдения, посты..

- В само хранилище тоже обязательно, - вставил я.

- А это зачем? – подозрительно спросил начальник безопасности банка

- Затем, - менторским тоном сказал я, - что за Капитаном Зеро числится и такое преступление – он запустил горнопроходческого крота на глубине 300 метров под искомым военным объектом, а затем дезинтегратором проделал вертикальную пустоту диаметром 1 метр прямо в секретное помещение! Так что я хочу посмотреть своим секретным прибором, действительно ли так хорошо защищено дно, то есть пол вашего хранилища!

Мы прошли в помещение охраны. Я внимательно осматривал охранные системы, тем временем вылетевшие из моего каблука микророботы спокойно внедрялись в цепи управления системой охраны.

Затем мы прошли в шлюз, отделяющий разные секции банка, и ряд шлюзов для распределения туннелей для моментальной доставки капсул с охранниками в любую точку огромного здания. Это они хорошо придумали – не будет же охрана бегать пешком в коридорах между посетителями! Нет, охрана по тревоге садится в капсулы по 5 человек, и капсулы по тайным туннелям очень быстро доставляют людей в нужные точки, после чего охранники буквально вываливаются из стен!

Я внимательно осмотрел все 14 основных туннелей, во всех в систему доставки внедрились мои микророботы.

Затем мы перешли в подземные хранилища. Да, туда проникнуть очень непросто – двери представляли собой огромные, в 3 метра диаметром, стальные бляшки весом в 10 тонн, которые медленно откатывались по команде компьютера, но могли моментально закатиться обратно и перекрыть проход, так как откат в сторону производился с подъемом пола.

- Тут даже Бетмен с Суперменом не пройдут! – похвалился директор.

- Да-да, конечно, - рассеянно подтвердил я.

- Ах да, я помню, вы сказали – он попытается их подменить… но… что же в таком случае вы сделаете?

- А это секрет. Вдруг сейчас он нас с вами слушает, - улыбнулся я.

- Исключено, - решительно возразил начальник безопасности.

Я пожал плечами.

- А вдруг на Капитана Зеро работает ваш начальник безопасности? Нет уж, секреты Галактической Полиции останутся у Галактической Полиции.

Несмотря на возмущенный взгляд начальника безопасности, мы продолжили осмотр.

А вот и пол самого нижнего этажа. Да, тут бетонная «подушка» толщиной 10 метров! Действительно, для местных партизан пробить такое – недоступно. Но для военного дезинтегратора – конечно «семечки».

- Так, - сказал я. -  на полу нет совершенно никакой сигнализации. Понятно, что обычному кроту 10 метров бетона не пройти, но дезинтегратору – запросто.

Значит, я сейчас установлю свои собственные датчики, ну а вы – по желанию, можете ставить датчики, можете не ставить – ловить-то Капитана буду все равно я. 

Я открыл свой чемодан, висящий в воздухе, и начал устанавливать прямо на пол некие датчики и приборы.

Установив их в четырех камерах, где в сейфах хранились искомые 25 Хрустальных Глаз, мы начали подниматься наверх. Микророботы, вылетевшие из моего левого каблука, поочередно докладывали об успешном внедрении в охранные системы сейфов.

Тут начальник безопасности нахмурился и что-то сказал на ухо директору.

Директор посмотрел на меня.

- Разумеется, - сказал я – я не только установил аппаратуру на пол, а и повесил прямо в воздухе посреди камеры наблюдающего робота! Я же не знаю момента подмены – вдруг Капитан Зеро внедрит управляющий модуль в голову непосредственно сотрудника банка, который начнет выносит Хрустальные Глаза на фестиваль!

Директор стушевался, но начальнику безопасности такое мое заявление очень резко не понравилось.

Но снявши голову, по волосам не плачут – раз уж директор банка принял решение допустить полицейского полковника во все системы охраны, один лишний робот в воздухе уже ничего не решает.

Поднявшись обратно наверх, мы распрощались, я сел в полицейский аэробот, мой чемодан залетел вслед за мной, и мы отбыли.



Отель «Сесненска Плаза», номер люкс.

- Я пройдусь по городу, поизучаю обстановку на месте, так сказать. Нет, сопровождать меня не надо.

Я в гражданской одежде вышел в город. Да, это богатый район, на планете, бедной водой, богатство это выражалось в огромном числе фонтанов, почти на каждом перекрестке.

Управляющий роботами трипьютер в моем затылке доложил: 

- Микророботы в банке завершили свою работу. За нами сейчас ведется наблюдение – два аэроглаза полиции, один местной мафии и один неизвестной принадлежности.

Ладно, покажем им всем финт ушами.

Я шел, разглядывая голографические витрины, зашел в магазин запчастей, поглазел на витрины, спросил продавца о цене на ведущую шестеренку для подкованной блохи, поцокал языком, покачал головой, вышел. Зашел в соседний магазин одежды, меняющей свой вид в зависимости от температуры, примерил два пиропальто, которые при резком прыжке выстреливали хлопушками с конфетти из рукавов, примерил рубашку, изображающую мускуы Супермена на руках, вышел.

А вот и бордель.

Называется он, конечно, массажный салон.

Чудесно. Я спустился на нижний этаж и заказал тайский массаж.

Пошептавшись с девушкой-массажисткой и обрадовав ее крупной купюрой галактического кредита, я мысленно спросил у своего трипьютера в затылке – где аэроглаза?

Он ответил: - один полицейский остался у входа, второй залетел, но сейчас изучает надписи и рекламу в фойе, глаз мафии находится в этой комнате, неизвестный глаз – тоже.

Я вошел в раздевалку и предпринял меры: повесил шумодав, силовое поле и активировал карманный лазер. Проделав в полу лазером круглую дыру, спрыгнул вниз, на подвальный этаж, оставив за себя фантоматор.

Находясь внизу, прикрепил к вырезанному деревянному кругу карманный гравитрон, вырезанный кусочек тихо поднялся и вставился на свое место, как будто никто ничего и не вырезал. 

Фантоматор создал за ширмой плотное изображение раздевшегося человека.

Тут трипьютер доложил мне, что оба аэроглаза залетели за ширму, посмотреть, что там такое. Ну и чудесно – они увидят только аккуратно сложенную одежду.

Ага, вот и третий аэроглаз – полицейский – появился в комнате с массажисткой.

Фантом, созданный фантоматором, прошел к кушетке и лег на нее.

Разумеется, массажистка на ощупь прекрасно определила, что это не реальный человек, а уплотненный фантом, но затем ей и деньги дадены были, чтобы молчала и делала вид, что совершает массаж человеку, а не фантому.

Чудесно, пусть аэроглазаглазеют на тайский массаж – вот аэроглаза отличить фантом от человека не смогут, если конечно не влетят случайно внутрь изображения.

Я изменил облик, одев другой парик, утолщив щеки, надев на нос более крупный нос, загнутый в конце к тому же, и вставив в глаза линзы другого цвета.

Выйдя из подвала в какой-то проулок, пошел делать свои дела.

А именно – выкраденные Хрустальные Глаза нужно поместить в магнито-непроницаемые сейфы, значит такие сейфы надо заказать, заказать транспорт который повезет эти сейфы, внедрить в светофоры на аэроперекрестках своих роботов, чтобы те перекрывали нужные потоки транспорта и давали дорогу моему транспорту, и еще кое-какие дела.

Только я вернулся обратно и собирался нырнуть в подвал, чтобы вернуться в комнату с массажисткой, как трипьютер в моем затылке мысленно доложил:

- Человек, у которого мы только что заказали магнито-непроницаемые сейфы, сейчас общается с неким боссом мафии. Судя по разговору, он собирается нас кинуть.

М-да. Безобразие. Обнаглела мафия, придется преподать ей урок.

Я снова изменил личину в подвале, вышел, поймал аэрокси и прилетел на крышу здания, в котором располагался предполагаемый босс мафии.

Проделав лазером дыру в потолке чердака, я проник внутрь и огляделся.

Выпустив из правого каблука облако микророботов. Я подождал, пока они рассеются по этажу, спустятся ниже и доберутся до кабинета босса.

Итак, два охранника спят прямо подо мной. Я тихо спустился на один этаж, просунул в замочную скважину трубочку баллончика с газом и напустил сонного газа. Отлично, это в ближайшие два часа не проснутся.

Далее. Двое за стальной дверью.

Микроробот залетел в замок, поковырялся, и дверь стала открываться. Я включил магниты в ботинках и встал на потолок перед открывающейся дверью. Из двери высунулись дула автоматов двух охранников. Я тихо выпустил парализующие иглы, и еще двое повалились на пол.

Дальше я спокойно прошел по коридору, велел трипьютеру в затылке изобразить над моей головой рога Абвилиптуса – это местный дьявол, он же динозавр – и открыл двери в кабинет босса.

Охранник открыли ураганный огонь, но передо мной возник силовой щит и отразил все пули. Лучевого оружия у них не было.

Босс вытаразил глаза, узрев Абвилиптуса.

- Слушай сюда, - сказал я измененным голосом, - если ты еще раз вмешаешься в дела Боэро де Капентуса (под таким именем я арендовал магнито-непроницаемые сейфы), тебе не только крышка, тебя растворят в кислоте и скормят насильно твоим родным, после чего те тоже подохнут!

После чего я небрежно взмахнул рукой, и все трое охранников без звука повалились на пол.

Босс схватился за рацию, нажал там какую-то кнопку, и прямо из стены в меня полетела ракета. Трипьютер, находящийся в моем затылке, перехватил управление ракетой, и она вылетела в окно.

-Так-так, хочешь, ракета твоя полетит к твоим родным? – зловеще спросил я.

Босс оказался несговорчивым. Он нажал еще какую-то кнопку… впрочем, трипьютер уже предупредил меня – под потолком замаскирована ловчая сеть из сжимающихся металлических чешуек. Я отпрыгнул в сторону, сеть упала на валяющегося охранника и сжала его.

Ничего не поделаешь, этого босса придется прикончить.

Я взмахнул рукой, и в босса мафии, метнувшегося к замаскированному сейфу, настигла иголка с ядом.

Кода босс упал, я подошел, взял телефон и набрал последний номер.

- Да, босс? – услышал я голос.

- Это не босс. Это Боэро де Капентус. Не надо меня обманывать, все, кто меня обманет – умирают… босс твой уже валяется дохлым.

Я выключил телефон и выбрался на крышу, откуда начал свой путь. Перепрыгнув на соседнюю крышу, я нашел слуховое окошко, залез туда и спустился вниз. На ближайшем перекрестке поймал аэрокси и вернулся к подвалу массажного салона.

Трипьютер доложил: 

- Вмассажной остался один аэроглаз: неизвестный. Аэроглаз мафии и аэроглаз полиции улетели через полчаса после начала массажа.

М-да. Кто же этот неизвестный, все-таки?

Я мысленно велел фантому встать и пойти в раздевалку.

Сам тем временем вернул свой облик, выключил гравитрон, вынул кусок вырезанного деревянного пола, залез в раздевалку и выключил фантоматор.

Трипьютер доложил: 

- Неизвестный аэроглаз приближается к раздевалке!

Вот наглый какой-то. Но самый главный момент – когда я вылезал из дыры в полу – он уже пропустил. Так что черт с ним. 

Я оделся, поблагорадил массажистку и вышел из массажного салона.

Прилетев в «Сесненска Плаза», я вернулся в свой номер. Не успел надеть домашний халат как трипьютер доложил:

- В фойе отеля какой-то неизвестный громко кричит, чтобы его пропустили к полковнику Кройзу фон Шварцеграбберу, а его не пускают.

Хм… странно, о моем прибытии по мыслевидению не сообщали, откуда он узнал, и кто это такой вообще?

Кто на планете знает, что прибыл полковник Кройз фон Шварцеграббер? Полицейское управление, чиновники полиции. Несколько банкиров, так как их конкретно касается – ну, может коснуться – работа Капитана Зеро и соответственно их из полиции известили о начале операции.

Может, это один из банкиров? Нет, они не будут орать и ругаться в фойе, они пойдут официальным путем, пошлют запрос о встрече в полицию.

Любопытство перевесило, и я спустился в фойе.

Вовремя я спустился – неизвестного в приличном костюме с галстуком в клеточку уже выталкивали за двери.

- Стойте! – сказал я. - Что хочет этот человек?

- Это местный псих, - ответил портье. – Он уже год кричит и журналистам, и всем, кто его слушает – катастрофа грядет! Катастрофа! Идиотик, короче…

- Катастрофа грядет! – заверещал от дверей неизвестный. – Катастрофа!!

Ой… Ну вот только психов мне не хватало… однако – этот псих узал откуда-то о моем прибытии! Вот это надо узнать.

- Не вонуйтесь, я сам разберусь, псих или нет,- сказал я. – Уважаемый, пройдемте ко мне!

- Вот спасибо! Я так и знал, что такой положительный полицейский, как фон Шварцеграббер, не может не выслушать особое мнение!

- Что заособе мнение? – спросл я, поднимаясь в лифте вместе с неизвестным. – И кто вы такой?

- Я – доктор парафизики Антуан де ла Кастаньета! Возможно, вы читали обо мне в физическом журнале за прошлый год? Это я обнаружил явление стохастической триангуляци медведок при хаотическомплазмировании релятивистского бетатрона!

Мысленно задав вопрос трипьютеру, я получи утвердительный ответ – да, есть такой доктор и да, публиковался в местном планетарном физическом журнале. Хм, ну и что?

- Откуда вы знаете о моем прибытии на планету? – строго спросил я, прерывая словоблудие профессора, который, вероятно, решил изложить мне весь список своих статей.

Профессор споткнулся.

Мы вошли в мои апартаменты.

Робот-дворецкий подал профессору бокал памшанского, но профессор отвел рукой бокал в сторону.

- Местную Академию наук информировали о вашем прибытии, ну а когда меня из Академии выгнаи, я внедрил свой жучок в почтовый сервер.

- А за что выгнали, – немедленно спросил я.

- Вот! – патетически воздел руки Кастаньета. – Об этом я и хочу предупредить! Местные ученые начали очень опасный эксперимент! Очень опасный! Он грозит гибели всей планете!

Тьфу елки-палки, похоже действительно сумасшедший. Перезанимался наукой…

- Так, вы учтите, что я полицейский. Не рядовой-тупой, конечно, но и не ученый. Помедленее и поспокойнее, как если бы вы рассказали… ну допустим, своей 12-летней дочке.

-Уф… - выдохнул Кастаньета. – Да, вы правы, я привык обаться с учеными, студентами,  мне не пришло в голову, что другие люди могут просто не понимать то, что я говорю… хорошо. Секунду, соберусь с мыслями… Ага, вот. Вы знаете, что все планеты состоят из молекул?

- Знаю.

- А что молекулы состоят из атомов?

- Знаю.

- А что атомы состоят из кварков?

- Знаю.

- А что кварки состоят из бозонов Юргенса?

- У-у-у. А разве это не секретная информация?

Профессор выглядел растерянным.

- Ну-у… - протянул он. – Может, и секретная, но вы-то можете знать!

- Я-то знаю, но если вы направо-налево будете кричать о бозонах Юргенса, вас привлекут к уголовному преследованию за раскрытие секретной информации, то есть к измене планете!

Профессор замолчал.

- Ну, хорошо, я не кричу направо-налево, как вы изволите выразиться. Я только вам говорю.

- Отлично, - подбодрил я. – И что там дальше с бозонами?

- А то, что местные ученые… особенно ВасисуалийПупкинзон, черт бы его задрал, придумал способ заставить бозоны вступать в реакцию спорадического распада!

- Тут моих знаний не хватает. Ну распада, и чего?

- Хм… Уфф. Ну хорошо. Вы знаете, как устроена ваша ядерная ракета, который вы вчера сбили корабль Капитана Зеро?

- Ну конечно знаю!

- А как происходит ядерная реакция?

- Тоже знаю.

- Так вот, напомню: для ядерной реакции нужна определенная масса урана. После чего начнется реакция цепная – ключевое слово цепная – значит распад одного атома вызовет распад двух, они вызовут распад четырех, далее 8, и за секунду высвобождается вся энергия уранового заряда!

- Да, это я знаю.

- Так вот, я посчитал последствия тех условий, которые создает Пупкинзон – бозоны начинают вступать в термоядерную реакцию синтеза!

- Ну так это хорошо, это будет более дешевая электростанция например! – сказал я.

Кастаньета стукнул кулаком по подлокотнику.

- Как вы не понимаете! Ядерная реакция кончается когда? Когда кончается ядерное топливо в бомбе. А бозоны Юргенса при взаимодействии в тех условиях, которые создает Пупкинзон, уплотняют среду перед собой! То есть – два бозона вступили в реакцию – уплотняется среда вокруг – сразу вступают восемь соседних – уплотняется среда – вступают 64 более дальнего круга и так далее!

- Ну и что? – я все-таки ничего не понимал. Это очень тонкие знания по параллельной физике, у меня есть только самые общие сведения.

Профессор вскочил и забегал по комнате.

- Сядьте, - неприветливо сказал я, - и объясните доступно.

- Ядерная реакция прекращается, когда кончается ядерное топливо. Но из бозонов Юргенсасостоит по сути вообще вся планета!! Если пойдет цепная реакция – ключевое слово цепная – взорвется вообще вся планета!

- А-а-а-а-а! Вот теперь понятно. Но он что, ваш Пупкинзон, идиот или самоубийца?

- Так он считает, что создав мощное силовое поле. Прекратит цепную реакцию, и что это не просто, а очень просто!

- А вы не согласны?

- Не согласен.

----------

SVETUSIK (14.09.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

- Почему? Но вообще вам надо было обратиться не ко мне – я на таком уровне все-таки не имею знаний, тут я как свинья в апельсинах. Обратитесь в Академию Наук!

- Я и обратился. А они меня за это выгнали. Из Академии. И лишили звания Академика. Вот.

- М-да…

- Дело в том, что бозоны Юргенса располагаются в 16-мерном поле, которое вообще нельзя изолировать на 100% от других бозонов. Силовое поле изолирует только широко известные ам три измерения. А уплотнение среды возникает в 16-мерном пространстве!

- И что ответил вам Пупкинзон на это возражение?

- Ничего!! Просто сказал, что я дурак.

- Посидите тихо, я все-таки поищу в библиотеках разных планет нужные сведения.

Профессор замолчал, только левая рука его выбивала дробь пальцами по подлокотнику кресла. Но мне это не мешало, подлокотник был мягкий и глушил эти звуки.

Я мысленно велел трипьютеру вывести общие сведения о бозонах Юргенса и об реакции уплотнения среды.

Сведений оказалось очень мало.

Но меня очень смутило то, что в одной из статей – пять лет назад – один из земных ученых в ответ на вопрос корреспондента – почему исследования бозонов Юргенса идут так медленно – это же прекрасный источник мощнейшей и дешевой энергии можно сделать - сказал: «Дело в том, что мы не знаем, как развивается уплотнение в 16-мерной среде. Поэтому даже разместив лабораторию на Луне, не может быть уверены, что реакция уплотнения не вырвется из лаборатории, не распространится на всю Луну и более того – не перекинется на Землю!»

Плохо дело. Если такие опасения действительно высказал не один псих, сидящий передо мной, а вполне известный, уважаемый и авторитетный ученый, то работа Пупкинзона попахивает авантюрой.

- Хорошо, я свяжусь с Академией Наук Земли и посмотрю, что они скажут, - решил я. – Спасибо вам за информацию, она может действительно оказаться полезной.

Я пожал руку вставшему профессору и захотел проводить его до дверей, но профессор остановился и сказал:

- Вот, это датчик уплотнения среды. Это моя персональная разработка, существует в единственном экземпляре. Если вы увидели, что замигает эта красная лампочка – нажмите вот тут кнопку, и лампочка сменился цифрами. Сейчас цифры равны примерно 39 – это естественное состояние плотности бозонов Юргенса. Если цифра станет увеличиваться до 55 – это плохо, но кстати при солнечным протуберанцах она тоже увеличивается, так что непонятно, Пупкинзон ли начал опасный эксперимент или это протуберанец на солнце. А вот если начнет быстро расти до 99 и выше – бегите, хватайте космической корабль и телепортируйтесь прочь как можно ыбстрее! Через 5 минут будет большой бум, и планеты не станет!

- А почему вы даете этот датчик мне?

- Потому что мне некуда бежать  никто не выдаст мне космический корабль. А вы сможете – в конце концов угнать – и доложить остальной Вселенной, что тут произошло!

- А-а, понятно. И обязательно упомянуть ваше имя – и туманность, возникшая на месте планеты, будет носить имя Туманность Кастаньета!

- Не надо так шутить! – обиделся профессор и ушел.



Прекрасное утро солнечного дня. И неважно, что солнце тут заметно желтее - когда город накрыт куполом, внутри отличный воздух, особенно в богатом квартале, полном парков и контрольный воздушных станций, под куполом висит фальшивая радуга, с лужайки доносятся голоса резвящихся детей.

Ну-с, плотоядно потер руки я, сегодня сокровища Хрустальных Глаз должны поменять хозяина!

Одев положенную по статусу форму полковника Галактической Полиции Кройза фон Шварцеграббера, я вышел из отеля, взял аэрокси, по дороге перепрограммировал его так, что в отчете он полетит за пределы купола, в ближайший борхвистовый лес. Пусть думают, фон Шварцеграббера устраивает там засаду на Капитана Зеро и гадают, почему именно в лесу и почему именно в этом месте.

Реально же, аэрокси высадило меня на крыше супермаркета, где я зашел в кабинку, выпустил из каблука микророботов для отключения тайного наблюдения за кабинкой (пусть думают, что видеокамеры сломались), и принял свой настоящий облик – Капитана Зеро.

Одев зеленую маску – это мой юмор такой, подглядел такую маску в древнем фильме, еще когда не открыли мыслевидения – «Фантомас», я взял другое аэрокси, сразу забив там камеру наблюдения помехами, и полетел в присмотренный накануне заброшенный дом на окраине. Временно он должен стать моим штабом операция изымания Хрустальных Глаз.

Отпустив аэрокси, которое тоже послало ложный сигнал диспетчеру о том, что высадило пассажира в совсем другом месте, я спустился в подвал, усыпив по пути парочку бомжей – пусть хорошо отоспятся и мне не мешают – и закрыл железную дверь.

Тут не работала электроника, ибо здание давно было отключено от электросети, так что пришлось пристроить к двери небольшой доводчик с автономным питанием.

- Ну-с, приступим! – сказал я сам себе, сев за терминал, доставленный вчера по моему заказу.

Подключившись к рассеянным мной накануне датчикам наблюдения и выведя их изображения на большой экран, поделенный на 16 фрагментов, я отдал мысленную команду трипьютеру в моем затылке – поехали! Как сказал великий Гагарин. 

Рипьютер начал работу.

Внедренные мной накануне микророботы в камерах хранения «Аэро Банк Де ГрандиозоУнд Фантастик» начали работу.

Для начала, система безопасности сообщила диспетчерам, что начинает самотестирование. Под видом самотестирования медленно откатились огромные железные двери, и тележки с 25 Хрустальными Глазами спокойно выехали в коридор.

Датчики в коридоре также «занимались самотестированием», то есть передавали дежурным не реальную картинку, а картинку пустого коридора, передаваемую моимимикророботами.

Взадним воротом подъехал аэромобиль «Сантехника».

Никто в банке не обратил на него никакого внимания, так как этот аэромобиль подъезжал туда каждую неделю. Но на этот раз этот аэромобиль двигался под моим управлением и вез точно такие же тележки с точно такими же Хрустальными Глазами, только фальшивыми. Тележки с фальщивыми Хрустальными Глазами выгрузились и поехали по пути, рассчитанном мои трипьютером так, чтобы не встретить сотрудников охраны и дежурных.

Охранники лениво шагали по коридорам периметра банка. Тележки тихо заехали в подсобное помещение, дверь в которое открыл еще один мой микроробот, внедренный вчера туда, пока мы с директором банка шли по коридору. Охранники прошли мимо. Дверь снова открылась, и тележки поехали дальше. Они выждали за углом, когда в лифт войдет менеджер и еще один охранник, и только тогда подъехали к свободному лифту. У следующего лифта, прибывшего на этот этаж, должны были открыться двери, но трипьютер задержал их открытие на 2 секунды. Достаточные, чтобы тележки полностью въехали в нужный лифт и его двери закрылись.

Лифт должен был сообщить «несанкционированный проезд в подвальные этажи», но он этого не сделал, так как мой микроробот контролировал его тоже.

Тележки с фальшивыми Хрустальными Глазами поехали к камерам хранения, а тележки с настоящими Хрустальными Глазами – им навстречу.

И тут случилось непредвиденное. Из бокового коридора вышел какой-то придурок, который то ли спал там, то ли ассистентку лапал… в общем, вышел, широко раскрыл глаза и уставился на две группы тележек, едущие навстречу друг другу.

Любой другой грабитель тут бы и попался, но только не Капитан Зеро!

Я тут же отдал приказ висящему в воздухе микророботу, тот стремглав бросился к шее придурка и уколол снотворным.

- Трево…!!! – попытался выкрикнуть тот, даже потянулся к кнопке тревоги, но моментально действующее снотворное свалило его с ног, и он захрапел богатырским храпом.

Видеодатчики коридора, контролируемые моимимикророботами, отфильтровали эту секунду, и на экранах наблюдения продолжалась тишь, гладь и благодать.

Вот тележки разъехались, фальшивые Хрустальные Глаза заехали в камеры хранения и установились на своё место в сейфах. Настоящие въехали в лифт и стали подниматься.

И тут… Черт, не всё так просто, как кажется издали.

На пульте охраны взревела тревога!

Как!? Откуда!? Ведь все датчики вчера мной были обнаружены и взяты под контроль моими микророботами!

Но я, великий Капитан Зеро, и такой вариант предусмотрел! Вот какой я молодец!

В совсем противоположном конце здания тут же взорвался копировальный аппарат и начался пожар.

На диспетчерском пульте микроробот задвинул в сторону первое сообщение о причине тревоги, и появилось крупно: «ПОЖАР В ЗДАНИИ»

Автоматика подключила системы пожаротушения, куча охранников с разных сторон побежала в сторону горевшей комнаты, это было внутреннее помещение и посетителей там не было.

Тем не менее, в других помещением сработало предупреждение «Внимание! По техническим причинам просьба немедленно покинуть здание!»

Менеджеры засуетились и стали выводить клиентов.

Тем временем тележки с настоящими Хрустальными Глазами прибыли на 1 этаж. Лифт постоял с закрытыми дверями, пока мимо не протопали все группы охранников…

А это что такое? Двое охранников остановились возле лифта!

Я напрягся. В этом месте у меня не висело в воздухе ни одного микроробота.

А, вот в чем дело! Из другого лифта вышел какой-то важный чиновник  быстро пошел прочь по коридору. Охранники потопали за ним.

- Фу… - облегченно выдохнул я.

По команде трипьютера тележки выехали из лифта и двинулись в сторону аэромобиля «Сантехника»

Так, надо же разобраться, в чем дело! Я спросил у трипьютера:

- Что за сигнал был перед пожарной тревогой?

- В лифтовой шахте были встроены магнитно-резонансные датчики!

Ты смотри, какие перестраховщики! Ну в принципе понятно, если в банке хранится очень-очень дорогие сокровища.

Но тогда стоп!

Если они есть в лифтовой шахте, то могут быть и в шлюзе черного хода!

Я загнал тележки в подсобное помещение. Вывел из соседнего подсобного помещения мелкого робота-уборщика и велел ему поместить в свой мусороприемник один Хрустальный Глаз.

Робот переместил один Глаз с тележек в своё нутро и поехал в сторону шлюза к аэромобилю «Сантехника».

Как только робот въехал в шлюз, безо всякого предупреждения из скрытых за стенами ниш раздались массированные выстрелы, изрешетившие робота-уборщика насквозь.

А вот это плохо. 

Этих датчиков мойтрипьютер не видит и не знает, где они расположены.

Но что делать?

Обман вот-вот раскроется, как только кто-нибудь их дежурных за пультом охраны догадается посмотреть историю тревог за день.

Придется перейти к резервному, аварийному варианту!

На крышу банка приземляется угнанный мной полицейский аэрокар.

Звонок директору от имени фон Шварцеграббера:

- Я прибыл. Срочно проведите меня на место происшествия!

На крышу выходит группа охранников, из аэрокара выходит… мое изображение. Фантоматор на свету работает чуть хуже. Но пока никто из охранников не догадывается, что это фантом.

Охранники отдают честь, и тут фон Шварцеграббер, то есть его изображение, говорит (голос раздается из фантоматора):

- Ой! Я быстренько в туалет, что-то прихватило… - и бросается бежать.

Охранники удивляются, но… степенно следуют за фантомом, моментально скрывшимся за дверью ближайшего туалета для подсобных рабочих.

Пока охранников нет на крыше, на крышу поднимаются тележки с Хрустальными Глазами.

Перед окончательным подъемом мой микроробот, залетевший в шахту, направленным магнитным импульсом уничтожает все возможные датчики. Правда сам микророот расплавляется при этом, ну да черт с ним.

На пульте где-то в углу появляется надпись «Неисправность датчиков лифтовой шахты номер…»

Но дежурные всё еще заняты пожаром и сбоями в системе пожаротушения, которая постоянно пытается запустить мыльную струю в каждом втором помещении на клиентов. Директор орет на программистов, те разводят руками, но никаких подозрений не возникает – какой смысл вероятному преступнику не прятаться, а наоборот привлекать внимание постоянными срабатываниями системы пожаротушения? 

Наконец тележки выехали на крышу, спокойно заехали в аэрокар полиции, аэрокар взлетел…

Теперь главное – быстренько посадить аэрокар, перегрузить тележки с Хрустальными Глазами в другое аэрокси, а кар полетит в свой гараж, где и числится стоящим в ремонте с утра…

Охранники стучатся в туалет. Наконец взламывают дверь – в туалете никого нет!

Где же только что прибывший фон Шварцеграббер?

Охранники наконец догадываются доложить об этом директору банка.

Всё, пора представляться.

Я звоню директору с защищенного канала, который проходит через 5 реальных телефонов.

Секретарь не хочет соединять меня – директор занят!

Я объявляю себя фон Шварцеграббером и требую срочно соединить

- Добрый день, господин директор!

- Добрый… а вы где?

- Собственно я звоню сказать, что день добрый только для меня, для вас он очень злой - ибо никакого фон Шварцеграббера не существует! Под этим именем я, Капитан Зеро, только что обчистил вас на 25 Хрустальных Глаз! 

Как писал Гоголь, немая сцена.

Я кладу трубку.

Почитатели детективов могут сказать, что я поступил очень опрометчиво – теперь мне не выбраться с планеты!

Так вот нет – я заранее предусмотрел, как выберусь, а такие звонки составляют не меньше 50% удовольствия от совершенного обчищения мультимиллиардеров!

Деньги деньгами, а как невероятно приятно представлять рожу облапошенного мультимиллиардера, просто сказать не могу!

Делиться надо, как завещал очень известный религиозный деятель.

Да, а я ошибся в цифре – один-то Глаз остался в расстрелянном роботе-уборщике. Но не суть. 24 Хрустальных Глаза тоже отлично!



Только-только я собрался свернуть терминал и выбираться из подвала, откуда руководил операцией по изъятию Глаз, как заверещал датчик, оставленный мне профессором Кастаньета.

Я нажал кнопку и увидел цифру 54.

Плохо. Если, конечно, профессор не врет и не ошибается.

Тут по мыслевидению прошло объявление:

- Внимание! В связи с некими техническими неполадками, прибытие и отправление космический кораблей из космопортаАнкоратон временно прекращается.

О, а вот это совсем плохо. Космический корабль не может выйти в нуль-пространство прямо с поверхности планеты.

Ну собственно может, но при этом возникает такая огромная масса проблем, что лучше этого не делать.

Не говоря о том, что для этого нужен специально измененный блок телепортации корабля. На моей спейс-яхте таковой имеется, а на стандартных космических кораблях, на одном из которых я хотел удрать с планеты – нет.

Я свернул терминал, бросил на пол термогранату с замедленным действием (через 3 часа тут возникнет огромный пожар), вызвал аэрокси и улетел.

Послушал еще новости мыслевидения.

Какой-то корреспондент что-то узнал и начал разводить панику:

«На планету напала Ядерная Чума!! Профессор ЁжкинатаМариката только что заявил, что наблюдает изменение всех характеристик ядерных процессов в своей лаборатории! Если Ядерная Чума будет развиваться дальше, вскорости вся планета превратится в большой ядерный взрыв!»

Придется мне поработать санитаром и почистить планету от ядерной чумы, запущенной безумным Пупкинзоном.

Для начала я высадился возле дачи профессора Кастаньета.

Пройти через закрытые двери не составляло мне труда, и я узрел профессора в домашнем халате и тапочках, внимательно изучающего данные на мониторе.

- О! – только и сказал профессор, увидев меня.

- Космопорт закрылся.

- Что показывает мой датчик?

Я поднял руку и показал – на датчике было уже 56.

- Срочно летите в космопорт, угоните корабль – вы успеете!

- Не пойдет. А как же планета? Закон Галактической полиции – чтобы никто не остался обиженным! (это я выдумал тут же, на месте) Рассказывайте, как остановить Ядерную Чуму!

- Способа не существует! – завизжал Кастаньета. – Процесс запущен, и все больше и больше бозонов Юргенса вступают в реакцию!

- Думайте, думайте, вы же профессор, черт побери!

Профессор вскочил и заметался по комнате.

- Если бы у меня была лаборатория… можно было попробовать возвести биполярные стены вокруг процесса… - забормотал он. – Если бы процесс был однонаправленным, можно было попытаться запустить навстречу ему второй процесс слияния бозонов Юргенса…

Я послушал бормотания профессора пять минут и подумал: «Нет, этот умник решения быстро не найдет»

Послушаем теперь Пупкинзона.

Я ушел от Касатаньета, сел в аэрокси и полетел в сторону лаборатории Пупкинзона.

Собственно адреса лаборатории в информе не было, но Кастаньета подсказал, где она может быть.

Пришлось приземлиться далеко от расположения лаборатории, ибо мойтрипьютер предупредил: «Заметил охранную систему. Стреляет ракетами по нарушителям периметра без предупреждения»

Так, и что теперь делать?

Мой чемодан вылетел вслед за мной, но он был слишком мал, и настоящий дезинтегратор туда не поместился. А то можно было бы быстро проделать подземный ход.

Так, стоп, а неужели в лабораторию не ведет ни один тайный ход?

Я выпустил из своего каблука пару микророботов и отдал приказ просканировать близлежащее поле перед решеткой периметра.

Через минуту поступил отчет: «найдено три подземных хода. Первый на глубине 20 метров, шириной и высотой два метра, чувствуется наличие мощных магнитных полей. Второй на глубине 42 метра, никаких полей не чувствуется. Ширина и высота нестабильна. Третий – на глубине 12 метров, шириной и высотой 4 метра, чувствуется наличие мощных магнитных полей. Имеются шлюзы.»

Так. Ближе всего – на глубине 12 метров. Скорее всего грузовой. Но… даже если там нет людей, может быть установлена система свой-чужой – во всё, что не передает нужного кода, будут выпущены снаряды. Как в шлюзе банка…

А вот третий вызвал у меня настоящий интерес. Судя по отсутствию полей, это какой-то заброшенный ход. Высота нестабильна – значит он местами обвалился… может, лучше не рисковать быть засыпанным и пойти через грузовой? Нет, слишком опасно.

Я перепрограммировал компьютер аэрокси, он взлетел на высоту 1 км, затем пошел в крутое пике, начал очень быстро вращаться вокруг своей оси и влетел в землю.

К счастью, земля была очень рыхлая, аэроксипроделало огромную наклонную дыру и по задумке должно было остановиться как раз возле тайного хода.

Я сбежал по дымящейся земле, следуя указаниями трипьютера.

Так, а вот и дно, а вот тут надо ткнуть… я вынул из летающего чемодана малый карманный дезинтегратор и направил рассеянный луч в указанную трипьютером сторону.

Через минуту перед моим взором открылся какой-то древний, поросший мхом, ход.

И действительно, местами он был сужен, местами потолок частично обвалился, но не полностью закрыл проход.

Я поспешил и через 20 минут, выбив ногой защитную решетку, вывалился в какое-то подсобное помещение. О, к тому же я выбил не только решетку, а и, похоже, заднюю стенку шкафа! Видимо лаз был прикрыт широким шкафом, значит о нем кое-кто знает.

Я открыл изнутри дверцы шкафа и выбрался в комнату.В это время в коридоре раздался вой сирены и голос:

- Внимание! Внимание! Прорыв внутреннего периметра! Срочная эвакуация персонала!

Я вышел в коридор. Слева направо бежало три человека в белых лабораторных халатах. Я побежал вместе с ними, догнал последнего, ухватил за рукав и прокричал, перекрикивая вой сирен:

- Где найти Пупкинзона?

Человек неопределенно махнул рукой и попытался убежать, но я удержал его.

Моя форма полковника Галактической Полиции, видимо, повлияла на него, и он закричал:

- Арестуйте Пупкинзона! Он занимается не разрешенными исследованиями! Опасными для планеты!

- Так где его найти?

Человек сказал:

- Пятый уровень, шестой сектор! – и вновь попытался убежать.

- Э, нет, так не пойдет, - сказал я, удерживая беглеца. – Имеете что-то предъявить – идемте со мной!

- Да сейчас тут всё взорвется! – занервничал человек.

Я вкобчил «тупого полицейского» и сказал:

- Согласно протоколу, для обвинения профессора вы должны написать две бумаги…»

Человек понял, что, чтобы от меня отвязаться, проще быстренько показать, где находится Пупкинзон. Мы побежали к внутреннему лифту, человек провел карточкой доступа и вскоре мы попали на пятый уровень, в шестой сектор.

Я успел увидеть, как куча людей забежала в огромный ангар, затем стены затряслись и раздался вой.

- Во гады! – вскричал мой сопровождающий. – Улетели на мощном грузовом аэрокаре!

- Где профессор? – гнул свой я.

- Да вот там должен быть, - показал рукой человек.

Я вновь потащил его за собой. Тот провел карточкой доступа, и дверь кабинета открылась

Вокруг большого стола, над которым вращалось голографическое изображение, метались три человека, один стоял в глубокой задумчивости.

Один из те, что метался, прокричал:

- Всё кончено!! Стабильность потеряна, масса нарастает бесконтрольно!! Это полная цепная реакция распада!!

Мой сопровождающий показал а стоящего:

- Вот это Пупкинзон!

Пупкинзон был не стар, но лыс, толст и обрюзг.

Я подошел к профессору и взял под козырек.

- Полковник Галактической Полиции Кройз фон Шварцеграббер. Ну-ка быстро рассказывайте, что у вас тут происходит!

- Не должна была произойти потеря стабильности… - задумчиво пробормотал Пупкинзон. – мы же влили в раствор немеряное количество стабилизирующей суспензии…

Я дернул его за рукав. Ну да, похоже, он спокоен не потому, что знает, что делать, а потому, что кроме интересной технической проблемы, его ничего в жизни не интересует.

Пупкинзон не сразу повернул голову и посмотрел.

- Что?

 - Полковник Галактической Полиции Кройз фон Шварцеграббер. Ну-ка быстро рассказывайте, что у вас тут происходит!

- А-а… ну… ситуация слегка вышла из-под контроля… но сейчас мы всё наладим… сейчас-сейчас… сейчас… сейчас…

Он подошел к стене, на которой была масса пультов с тумблерами, и защелкал ими.

- Ну-ка, а как теперь? – он вновь подошел к голографическому изображению, висящему над столом.

- Всё только хуже! – крикнул ассистент. – падает стабильность левозакрученных кварков!

- Правозакрученные кварки теряют спин! – поддакнул другой ассистент.

- Надо бежать! – панически воскликнула молодая ассистентка. – реакция становится неуправляемой!

Я спросил:

- А можно это всё выключить?

Пупкинзон вообще не отреагировал на мои слова.

Тогда я поймал ассистента и повторил:

- Как это выключить?

- Никак! – в голосе ассистента тоже проявились панические нотки. – Если снять стабилизирующее и ограничивающее поля, процесс просто моментально выйдет из-под контроля и случится взрыв, аналогичный взрыву 1000 самых мощных термоядерных бомб!

- Профессор, надо что-то делать! – я опять обратился к Пупкинзону.

Он отмахнулся от меня как от назойливой мухи, подошел к стене и начал щелкать тумблерами.

Но ассистенты, наблюдающие за реакцией, каждый раз говорили:

- Не останавливается! Растет! Превысило две допустимые нормы! Три допустимые нормы!

М-да… профессор явно упустил ситуацию из своих рук.

Вот – ученые! Завести-то они могут, заведут какой-то эксперимент, а как из него выходить, если он стал неуправляемым?

Ладно, придётся брать ситуацию в свои руки. Великого Капитана Зеро еще никто и никогда не взрывал!

Я велел ассистенту выключить защиту периметра, поднялся на крышу, сел в аэрокар и помчался к космопорту. Интересно, сообщил директор банка в Галактическую Полицию, что Кройз фон Шварцеграббер фальшивый полковник? Наверняка сообщил.

Но посмотрим, времени совсем в обрез, вернее его уже нет, рвануть может в любую секунду.

Появившись в зоне действия ограждения аэропорта, я связался с диспетчером. 

- Полковник фон Шварцеграббер. Мне нужно немедленно проследовать к космическому грузовику «Аартын»

- Разрешаю, - после секундной заминки сказал диспетчер. Отлично, либо директор все-таки не сообщил… хотя такого не может быть… либо ему просто не поверили.

Подлетев к косморузовику, я выскочил из аэрокара на лету, приземлился на открывающийся пандус и бегом помчался в рубку. Трипьютер в затылке упорно трудился над взломом кодов доступа капитана, впрочем, поскольку корабль возил руду, они были не особо сложные и защищенные.

К тому моменту, когда я подбежал к капитанскому месту, трипьютер доложил: «Коды взломаны, можно работать»

Я врубил аварийный старт.

Из динамиков раздался голос:

- Диспетчер порта Анкоратон. Что вы делаете?

- Полковник фон Шварцеграббер. В лаборатории профессора Ппуикнзона началась опаснейшая неуправляемая реакция бозонов Юргенса. Я свяжу гиперполе этого грузовика с лабораторией и отправлю его в космос, иначе всей планете придется плохо!

Диспетчер был шокирован и замолчал.

Я на полной скорости подвел космический грузовик к лаборатории, которая уже не была видна – вместо лаборатории на местности крутился какой-то яркий синий шар, разбрасывая вокруг плазму. Его с трудом сдерживали стабилизирующие поля, который должны были вот-вот лопнуть. После чего в реакцию слития бозонов войдет вся планета  будет очень большой бадабум.

Я врубил отсчет гиперперехода через нуль-пространство через 10 секунд и вылетел из космического грузовика в аварийной капсуле, оставив в пульте управления грузовика несколько своих микророботов.

Через 2 секунды трипьютер сообщил: «Гиперполе не может включиться, так как бозонное поле нестабильно! Срабатывает аварийная защита!»

Я велел микророботу, оставшемуся на корабле, взорвать защиту. «Сделано».

Трипьютер сообщил: «Гиперполе перехода не может открыться, слишком нестабилен кварковый спин!»

Я велел другому микророботу, оставемуся на корабле, перевести всю энергию на гиперполе. «Срабатывает защита по напряжению – такое напряжение нельзя подавать, нуль-портатор перегорит!»

Я велел микророботу взорвать защиту. «Сделано»

На гиперполе корабля была подана вся энергия, корабль засверкал радугами, как мыльный пузырь на солнце, через секунду он влетел в синий шар бозонной реакции слияния и гиперполе телепортации раскинулось на километр вокруг.

К счастью, я был уже в 4 километрах от лаборатории.

Гиперперенос прямо с поверхности планеты запрещен потому, что на месте того, что было перенесено куда-то, возникает вакуум. То есть это аналог вакуумной бомбы. Так и вышло – на месте сверкающего синего шара возник вакуум, а потом мощнейший взрыв. Меня подкинуло на 10 километров вверх и здорово оглушило.

Но аварийная капсула не подвела, через секунду открылся парашют, и капсула спланировала на чистое поле.

Я, тряся головой (уши заложило), выбрался из капсулы и посмотрел в сторону лаборатории.

Ура! План сработал – нуль-телепортация нестандартной мощности захватила всю бозонную реакцию и унесла в открытый космос!

Планета может спасть спокойно!

Я вызвал аэрокси и спокойненько полетел к подвалу на окраине, в который загнал аэрокси с украденными Хрустальными Глазами.

«Все ли чисто?» - мысленно спросил я у трипьютера.

«Никакой активности не наблюдается», - ответил он.

Не подозревая ничего дурного, я открыл скрипучую наружную дверь подвала, спустился вниз, открыл внутреннюю дверь, включил свет…

Посреди подвала, постукивая каблуком по каменному полу, стоял настоящий полковник фон Шварцеграббер.

- Э-э… здравствуйте, - осторожно сказал я и скосил глаза. За моей спиной из ниоткуда появились (сняли невидимость, наверно) десять галактических спецназовцев, с направленными на меня разнообразными дулами. Трипьютер насчитал пулевой автомат, два лучевика, ловчую сеть, малый дезинтегратор, малый лазер, карманный фазер и еще одно оружие «определить не удалось».

- Так вот ты какой, северный олень… - задумчиво сказал фон Шварцеграббер.

- Простите, что? – переспросил я. «Трипьютер, активируй аварийный перенос!»

- Не включайте аварийный нуль-перенос, - заметилШварцеграббер. – здесь нестабильно поле Родена, вас размажет по молекуле по этим стенам…

- Да я как-то… пешком постою, - скромно сказал я. – А в чем, собственно, дело, уважаемый полицейский?

Фон Шварцеграббер поморщился.

- Ну дурочку-то не включай… вот думаю: арестовать тебя конечно бы надо. Но тут выясняется, что ты спас целую планету…

- Можно… - поедая его глазами, изобразил я неуверенность, - а можно мне… орден на пузо? – И стеснительно поковырял носком туфли пол.

- Планета бы дала, - доверительно сказал Шварцеграббер. – Да беда в том, что планету спас… я, полковник фон Шварцеграббер. Достаточно послушать записи в диспетчерской аэропорта!

- Ну знаете, ли полковник! – громогласно очень возмутился я.

- Знаю, знаю, - отмахнулся Шварцеграббер. – был такой древний герой в 20 веке, Володя Шарапов. И сказал он, что людей нужно судить по совести. Поэтому вот тебе мое предложение: я сейчас отпускаю тебя на все 4 стороны и не преследую… скажем… 24 часа. Хрустальные Глаза, само собой, уже едут обратно в банк, где были изъяты. Ну, а я получаю соответствующий орден за спасение планеты Друлл и становлюсь ее героем!

Ну что ты тут будешь делать! На чьей стороне сила, тот и решает. А сила сейчас на стороне полковника.

Таким образом, будем считать, что я просто провел интересный отпуск на планете Друлл.

За свой счет.



Конец эпизода 260.

----------

SVETUSIK (14.09.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Улитенко

потрясающе!

----------

Архимаг (06.11.2017)

----------

